# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #4016 sokratisg, Καλλιθέα

## sokratisg

_Έπειτα από καίριες προσπάθειες και ύστερα από την πολύτιμη βοήθεια των φίλων sw1jra, sw1hfq (gRooV) και seaman (θέλω dremmel!  ) , επιτέλους στήθηκε και ο δικός μου κόμβος!_ 

Περιοχή Καλλιθέα (πάνω από το cinema Αλεξάνδρα).

*Ενεργά links:
awmn-6421-4016 (802.11a) --> sw1jra
awmn-4016-5028 (802.11a) --> seaman
awmn-4016-7603 (802.11a) --> sv1aiz
awmn-4016-7260 (802.11a) --> akops76
awmn-7659-4016 (802.11a) --> eufonia
awmn-4016-9217 (802.11a) --> xea
awmn-2841-4016 (802.11a) --> litrotis
awmn-4016-10218 (802.11a) --> kakalos*

*Στο κόμβο υπάρχει Access Point για την διασύνδεση "πελατών":*
-->essid: "*awmn-4016-sokratisg-AP*"
-->*Channel: 8 (2447MHz)*
-->Για τους προσωρινούς-φρέσκους πελάτες *λειτουργεί DHCP Server* οπότε το μοίρασμα των ips γίνεται αυτόματα. 

_Υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν στο server (salonokouto) είναι οι εξής:_
1.http://status.sokratisg.awmn (cacti network statistics)
2.http://webmail.sokratisg.awmn (webmail, για λογαριασμό pm me)
3. ftp://ftp.sokratisg.awmn
4. ns0.sokratisg.ns.awmn 10.32.49.1 (DNS server - taratsokouto)
5. voip.sokratisg.awmn 10.32.49.5 (Asterisk SIP server - Για λογαριασμό στείλτε pm)

Παίζει να ξέχασα και κάποιες που έχουν σχέση με apache/php/mysql.

Anyway.....αυτα!  ::   ::   ::  

Για άλλη μια φορά να ευχαριστήσω για την υλική/ψυχολογική/εργατική στήριξη, τους:

acinonyx (χωρίς εσένα δεν θα έπαιζε ακόμα το Linux  ::  )
sw1jra ("αμάν με το κωλοLinux σου!")
sw1hfq (gRooV) (οεέο!)
seaman
mojiro-petzi (ψυχολογική στήριξη / προτροπή για link με seaman)

PS: Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κάποιον/α αλλά αν τον/ην ξέχασα τότε 1000 συγνώμη.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratis

Άντε καλή συνέχεια και ως κομβούχος πλεόν συνονόματε  ::

----------


## gRooV

Καλορίζικος με πολλά πιάτα στους ιστούς σου!!! οέοοο!!  ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αυξάνεστε και πληθήνετε!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

> mojiro-petzi (ψυχολογική στήριξη / προτροπή για link με seaman)


εγώ αυτό το λέω ψυχολογικό πόλεμο, όχι στήριξη.....  ::   ::   ::  

αντε και σε αλλα!!!!!

----------


## socrates

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratis
> 
> Άντε καλή συνέχεια και ως κομβούχος πλεόν συνονόματε


Έεεεεετσιιιιιιιι!  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Αντε και καλη συνεχεια στα links!
Μεχρι 6 σηκωνει ο ιστος!
Α, αλλαξε και λειτουργικο,ξερεις.......

----------


## sokratisg

Στον κόμβο εδώ και ένα μήνα, αλλά από σήμερα ακόμα πιο καλά ρυθμισμένος, τρέχει πλέον και Asterisk VOIP server. 

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για λογαριασμό pm me.  ::  
Υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν αυτή την στιγμή στον asterisk:
*--> Voicemail
--> Conference room στο 40160*_(όποιος μπει μόνος του θα απολαύσει την ηχητική επένδυση του αγαπητού sw1hfq-2581 (http://radio.sw1hfq.awmn:8000)_  ::   ::  
--> Σύντομα έρχεται και web interface για online registration και statistics (μόλις σταματήσω να κοπροσκυλιάζω  ::   ::   ::  )

Για στατιστικά του VOIP (χρήστες-διευθύνσεις κλπ.), υπάρχει καταχώρηση στο http://www.voip.awmn/Asterisk

Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!

----------


## sokratisg

Last message edited.....

----------


## sokratisg

Ο Asterisk server του κόμβου αναβαθμίζεται συνεχώς με νέες υπηρεσίες!

Πλέον υποστηρίζει και *WakeUP Call (όπως η αφύπνιση του ΟΤΕ)*

Για την χρήση του πάρτε τηλέφωνο στο *40169*

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Ο Asterisk server του κόμβου αναβαθμίζεται συνεχώς με νέες υπηρεσίες!
> 
> Πλέον υποστηρίζει και *WakeUP Call (όπως η αφύπνιση του ΟΤΕ)*
> 
> Για την χρήση του πάρτε τηλέφωνο στο *40169*


'Οταν υποστιρίζει και να μαγειρεύει/ανεβένει στην ταράτσα και κεντράρει τα λινκς στήλε μου ένα πμ θα με ενδιαφέρει...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Κοίτα.

Έτσι και μας πιάσει καμιά τρέλα εμάς εδώ στην Καλλιθέα - Αιγάλεω (γιατί είμαστε καλό demolition team) μην σου πω ότι μέχρι το καλοκαίρι παίζει και να το έχεις έτοιμο.

 ::   ::  

Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνούν και οι υπόλοιποι....

----------


## mojiro

ρε αντε στα κρεβατια σας και οι δυο

----------


## sokratisg

Σήμερα έγινε και αναβάθμιση του Cacti που τρέχει στον κόμβο.

Από την έκδοση 0.8.7g πήγαμε στην έκδοση 0.8.7h.

Πλέον (αφού έκατσα και ασχολήθηκα) στα status των κόμβων που φιλοξενούνται και τρέχουν Mikrotik, φένονται σωστά "CPU Usage" και "Memory Usage"

Η σελίδα του cacti βρίσκεται στο http://status.sokratisg.awmn

PS: Thanx στον mojiro για τα graph templates του Mikrotik.

----------


## sokratisg

Ξεκίνησα σήμερα την κατασκευή της ιστοσελίδας του κόμβου.

Για οποιαδήποτε πρόταση στείλτε pm.

ΥΓ: Το mambo είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  ::   ::   ::  

Και για να πάρετε μια γεύση:
http://www.sokratisg.awmn

----------


## petzi

Το wakeup call δεν δουλεύει. Κάλεσα, ρύθμισα την ώρα, δεν έλαβα κλήση...

----------


## sokratisg

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι παίζει πάντως σε ένα σχετικό τεστ που έκανα και εγώ σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι έκανε κόλπα το registration προς τον κεντρικό server του συλλόγου. Ελπίζω να οφείλεται εκεί η αποτυχία της αφύπνισης.

----------


## pantdimi

συγχαρητηρια Σωκρατη!πολυ καλη δουλεια και σε βλεπω να μην επαναπαυεσαι!  ::  
Αυτο για τον καφε και το λινκ να μπει στο προγραμμα plz!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

ΕΕΕ ναι λοιπον! Τελικά πρέπει να έπαιζε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον openser στον Σύλλογο σήμερα το πρωί.

Είχα μια υποψία αν παίζει σωστά το wakeup και από άτομα που δεν είναι registered στον δικό μου asterisk αλλά δοκιμάστηκε από τον PoURaN πριν από λίγο και παίζει μια χαρά....

Οπότε: κοιτάξτε τους SIP server σας κύριε petzi (just kidding)  ::   ::   ::   ::  

ΥΓ: Thanx ston PoURaN για την υπομονή του.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

ελα και σου ετοιμάζω greek sound files για το ξυπνητήρι.(thanx το Χριστίνα, vassilis3 και mojiro)
Επίσης καλό θα ήτο να έχεις και νούμερο για την ώρα, ζώδια, τηλεπροβλέψεις, εφημερέυοντα φαρμακεία, σινεμά κλπ.
Σοβάρα, για την ώρα θα ήταν χρήσιμο νούμερο για την ώρα.

----------


## sokratisg

Από αυτή τη στιγμή, 

```
[bihti mode] μια στιγμή δύσκολη για μερικούς που παλεύουν ακόμα με κάποιους winservers :D  :D  [/bihti mode off]
```

, ο κόμβος 4016 έχει πλέον και online photo gallery.

Για εγγραφές/upload φωτογραφιών γραφτείτε στο site.
_Μόνο σημείωμα είναι ότι οι φωτογραφίες που κάνετε upload δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνούν τα 8mb έκαστη._

Και η διεύθυνση: http://gallery.sokratisg.awmn

----------


## gRooV

> Από αυτή τη στιγμή, 
> 
> ```
> [bihti mode] μια στιγμή δύσκολη για μερικούς που παλεύουν ακόμα με κάποιους winservers :D  :D  [/bihti mode off]
> ```
> 
> , ο κόμβος 4016 έχει πλέον και online photo gallery.


Ζηλιάρη!! Να δω τι φωτογραφίες θα βάλεις μέσα!!  ::  Οι δικές μου θα είναι copy protected και copyrighted!!  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Φτιαξε και τον DNS,του Groov μας εβγαλε απο τη δυσκολη παλι!
(Winserver!oeo!)Μου θες και Linux παναθεμα σε!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

LOOOL!

@ sw1jra
Ο DNS μια χαρά παίζει! Αλλά ας πούμε και καμιά καλή κουβέντα για τον winserver του φίλου gRooV για να γλυτώσουμε την κλάψα.

@gRooV-sw1hfq
Μήπως να κάνω και τα γραφήματα από το cacti copyrighted και να σε αφήσω να παιδεύεσαι με το mrtg στα windows?  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Τα νέα απ'τόν ANT1!!!:


Ανακοινώνω 2 σημαντικά νέα του κόμβου:

1ον) Ο router του κόμβου πλέον τρέχει σε Mikrotik RouterOS διότι σε χθεσινοβραδυνό scan μας έφυγε πίστη να σκανάρουμε από linux και τελικά καταλάβαμε ότι οι τιμές που παίρναμε ήταν λάθος (δοκιμάσαμε και kismet και iwconfig και iwlist athX scan). Οπότε λόγο Atheros driver για τώρα παίζω με Mikrotik και βλέπουμε μελλοντικά την εξέλιξη των madwifi......

2ον) Στον ιστό του κόμβου από χθες ξεκίνησε μια εργασία καλυτέρευσης της στήριξής του και της αντοχής του έτσι ώστε να μην έχω ξανά προβλήματα στριψήματος. Οι εργασίες θα ολοκληρωθούν εντός των ημερών γιατί χθες απο τις 3-11 είμασταν ταράτσα με τον αγαπητό sw1jra και τον "εδαγκώσαμεν".

Αυτά.....

----------


## petzi

> Τα νέα απ'τόν ANT1!!!:
> Ο router του κόμβου πλέον τρέχει σε Mikrotik RouterOS ......


ποτέ μη λες ποτέ......  ::   ::   ::  
χαχαχαχαχαααααααα

----------


## Johny

τζα! αντε καλα λινκσ! sokratisg μ'αρεσει που οταν ακους οτι θα βαλω Α λινκς λες
ΟΧ! 
θα θελω να δω ποσοι θα πουν ακομα ωχ οταν το βαλω  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Από σήμερα στον κόμβο λειτουργεί και Interface AP. Η omni είναι ιδιοκατασκευή 6dBm, μια ευγενική χορηγία του Mix::Radio  ::   ::   ::   ::  .
*AP ESSID: "awmn-4016-sokratisg-AP"
Channel: 1 <-> Frequency: 2412MHz*

*Λειτουργεί DHCP Server* για όσους θέλουν να συνδεθούν και να κάνουν δοκιμές. Από εκεί και πέρα για όσους επιθυμούν να παραμείνουν μόνιμοι πελάτες του κόμβου, *στείλτε pm για απόδοση στατικής ip*.

Very very very very very special thanx στους ακροβάτ...εε..στους sw1jra και sw1hfq  ::   ::  

Εκ της διευθύνσεως (την έχω ψωνίσειιιι........  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## priestjim

Αύριο θα έχω μια Misco 340. Θα σε σκανάρω  ::

----------


## gRooV

Εμείς "σπάσαμε" την μέση μας για να βιδώσουμε το πιάτο εκεί πάνω και εσύ πήγες και έκοψες τις βίδες!!!! Ου να μου χαθείς!! Που είναι οι βίδες; ΟΕΟ!
Με εκτίμηση, 
ο ακροβάτης #1  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Ζητούνται 17άρες  ::   ::  (βίδες φυσικά!!), κατά προτίμηση ανοξείδωτες, να αντέχουν στα χέρια (δαγκάνες) του sw1hfq!!!  ::  

Καλορίζικο το AP και με πολλούς πελάτες!!!!

----------


## mojiro

> Ζητούνται 17άρες   (βίδες φυσικά!!), κατά προτίμηση ανοξείδωτες, να αντέχουν στα χέρια (δαγκάνες) του sw1hfq!!!  
> 
> Καλορίζικο το AP και με πολλούς πελάτες!!!!


εχει καταστρεψει πολλες 17αρες αυτο το παιδι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Εσύ αμέσως μην ακούσεις για 17άρες...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ατιμούτσικο!  ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

Οποια 17άρα (ή πιο συγκεκριμένα 18<κοπέλα<25 ) ενδιαφέρεται το voip μου είναι 25811  ::  
Κώλ-μη-νάου!!

Το καραξεσκίσαμε το τόπικ!

----------


## sokratisg

Παιδιά εδώ προσπαθώ να συγκροτήσω ένα σοβαρό τοπικ και εσείς προσπαθείτε να προκαλέσετε βανδαλισμούς στον χαρακτήρα του.
ΕΕΕΕ μα για όνομα!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί και QoS στο AP του κόμβου. Έπειτα από μελέτη του template που έχει δώσει σαν παράδειγμα ο spirosco και με μερικές προσθήκες αλλαγές δικές μου κατάφερα να συγκροτήσω ένα καινούριο. Το traffic των πελατών θα δείξει την λειτουργικότητά του....Αλήθεια, αυτοί που είναι?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


Edited: Τίγκα στα συντακτικά λάθη ήταν  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο !! Άντε να δούμε και μερικά eye candy στατιστικά τώρα !!  ::

----------


## priestjim

Αν δεν βγάλεις το limit δεν πελατεύω ρε!  ::  loooool

----------


## sokratisg

Ύστερα από συνεννόηση στο meeting Καλλιθέας που διεξήχθηκε σήμερα το AP αλλάζει κανάλι και από το 1 πάει στο 4 (2427 μεγάκυκλους).

Waiting for clients....  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Παρακαλούνται οι κοντινοί clients του ap 588 να μετακομίσουν στον sokratisg, μπας και δείτε καμιά άσπρη μέρα (μπουκώσαμε).

----------


## sokratisg

Σήμερα στέφθηκε με επιτυχία η σύνδεση του πρώτου επίσημου πελάτη του Access Point του κόμβου.
Σήμα καλό, ταχύτητες ακόμα καλύτερες και πάνω απ' όλα, πολύ καλό κλίμα συνεργασίας.

feta #7865 Καλώς ήρθες στο AWMN!  ::  

Χρωστάμε ένα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στο ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ firmware του Acinonyx για το D-Link 900+ Rev.C2. Αμέσως μόλις μπήκε η ταχύτητα ανέβηκε από 9 kbyte/sec στα 350kbyte/sec!  ::   ::   :: 

Firmware για Rev.C2: http://www.pub.acinonyx.awmn/electronic ... inonyx.zip

----------


## sw1jra

Εμενα με τετοιες ταχυτητες ποτε θα με συνδεσεις στο ΑΡ σου?  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ουστ!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aries_manos

Σωκράτη ο sw1jra δεν καταλαβαίνει από “ουστ”. Ρίχτου ένα set περιποιημένο (made by sokratisg) να πάρει τα ίσα του το παιντί..  ::

----------


## sokratisg

To *Access Point* λειτουργεί πλέον στο *κανάλι 5* λόγο παρεμβολών στο κανάλι 4 (κάποιο ssid από Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Μοσχάτου)

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος θα είναι "κάτω" για 2-3 ώρες λόγο κάποιων ανακατασκευών που θα γίνουν στον εξοπλισμό του ταρατσοπισί.

----------


## mojiro

> Ο κόμβος θα είναι "κάτω" για 2-3 ώρες λόγο κάποιων ανακατασκευών που θα γίνουν στον εξοπλισμό του ταρατσοπισί.


αφηστε τον κομβο, παρτες τις περουκες σας και ελατε αυριο στο παρτυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος είναι πάλι Up. 
1)Αλλάχθηκε μια CM9 και έγινε CM6 στο λινκ με Seaman για να δούμε τι λέει από επιδόσεις.
2)Αναβαθμίστηκε το firmware του Access Point (Netgear MA311 από 1.0.4/1.7.4 σε 1.1.1/1.7.4)
3)Αντικαταστάθηκε το καλώδιο στο λινκ με sw1jra με ένα κοντίτερο
4)Αλλάχθηκαν κάτι χαλασμένες βίδες σε μια βάση
5)Προστέθηκε μια CΜ9 για μελλοντική χρήση
6)Τραβήχτηκαν μερικές σφαλιάρες στην omni μπας και έρθει λίγο στα ίσα της πάνω στην βάση που κάθεται
 ::   ::  
7) Μου έφυγε ο κ..ος από την ορθοστασία....

----------


## acoul

> 1)Αλλάχθηκε μια CM9 και έγινε CM6 στο λινκ με Seaman για να δούμε τι λέει από επιδόσεις.


Τι λέει ?? Περιμένουμε με αγωνία !!

----------


## sokratisg

Φαίνεται να τα πηγαίνει κάπως καλύτερα από τέλεια. Μέχρι στιγμής το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι μια μεταβολή της τάξεως των 3dBm χειρότερα από πριν αλλά στα bandwidth test και στα ping flood τα πράγματα φένονται ισάξια με την CM9.

----------


## nc

ok!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Ένα καινούριο λινκ πήρε ζωή σήμερα.

awmn-4016-7603*

Ο κόμβος 7603 είναι ο SV1AIZ και η περιοχή που βρίσκεται είναι ακριβώς πίσω από το Village Park στο Ρέντη.

*Very very very very special thanx στους sw1jra και aries_manos (sw1jrb) για την καταλυτική τους βοήθεια.   * 

_Σημείωση: Το αρχικό post διορθώθηκε._

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο!! Καλορίζικο... και με traffic επιτέλους!!  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Τελικα επρεπε να ερθει ο "παλιος"aries_manos (sw1jrb-577) για να βγαλεις 
link!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Εμμ τζάμπα νομίζεις χαρακτήρισα και την βοήθεια "καταλυτική"???  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Έτσι μπράβο! Αυξάνεστε και Πληθαίνεστε!

----------


## petzi

> *Ένα καινούριο λινκ πήρε ζωή σήμερα.
> 
> awmn-4016-7603*


με γειες...

να γκρινιάξω λίγο?
κορυδαλλός με κορυδαλλό μέσω καλλιθέας?

δεν βλέπει τίποτε απο πίσω ο SV1AIZ? 
για περάστε παρακαλώ 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19078&start=30
σας έχουμε ανάγκη.....

----------


## aries_manos

Γεια σου Petzi. Δίκιο έχεις εσύ αλλά το άτομο (ο Σωκράτης μας) ήταν απελπισμένο  ::

----------


## aries_manos

Τα αγαθά κώπης κτώνται Σωκράτηηηη

----------


## koki

εύγε για τους κόπους aries_manos  ::

----------


## mojiro

μουχαχααχα που τι ξεφυτρωσατε αυτη τη φωτο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

Τα πάντα υπάρχουν στο *h t t p : / / g a l l e r y . s w 1 h f q . a w m n*
που εντελώς τυχαία γίνεται host στον υπερπολύτιμο server μου στο πλήρως αεριζόμενο data room μου!

----------


## koki

> Τα πάντα υπάρχουν στο *h t t p : / / g a l l e r y . s w 1 h f q . a w m n*
> που εντελώς τυχαία γίνεται host στον υπερπολύτιμο server μου στο πλήρως αεριζόμενο data room μου!


pII σε πλυσταριό;

----------


## Seaman

Αν μπορει τωρα, ας σου πει οτι εισαι ενδιαμεσος ο jra  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sw1jra

Νταξει........!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Το preamble του Access Point από σήμερα είναι ρυθμισμένο στο long.* Παρακαλούνται οι πελάτες να ακολουθήσουν τις καινούριες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## sokratisg

Παρακαλούνται οι πελάτες να ρυθμίσουν το firewall που χρησιμοποιούν διότι παρατηρήθηκε πρόβλημα ασφάλειας των μοιρασμένων αρχείων (windows file sharing). *Ο κόμβος ουδεμία ευθύνη λαμβάνει για την οποιαδήποτε αντιγραφή-κλοπή-καταστροφή των αρχείων των πελατών του αν αυτή δεν ευθύνεται σε ρυθμίσεις του ίδιου του κόμβου.*

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

καλό είναι να προστατεύεις τους clients από τέτοιες επιθέσεις μιας και είναι πιθανό τα attack να επηρεάσουν τα windows μηχανάκια του κόμβου.

----------


## mojiro

μηπως να κοβωταν τα winshares πανω στις omni, εκτος απο ορισμενες ip's ?

----------


## sokratisg

@ mew:

Δεν υπάρχει φόβος interfearance στα μηχανήματα του κόμβου διότι η samba είναι ρυθμισμένη στην τσίτα. (τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω)  ::   ::  

@ mojiro:

Το βράδυ που θα πάω σπίτι θα φτιάξω κανα-δυο mangle rules για να δω αν και πόση κίνηση έχει η omni σε Netbios πόρτες. Έτσι και δω τρελή κίνηση θα ξεκινήσω να κόβω με firewall. Δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ψάχνω και χαμένα αρχεία πελατών.

----------


## sokratisg

Παρακαλούνται οι χρήστες με τις MAC Αddress:

*00:12:F0:58:49:EB*  (Hostname: acer-9151e957db)

*00:13:CE:0F:B5:87*  (Hostname: wjvdclcn025w38o)

να επικοινωνήσουν άμεσα μαζί μου για να τους αποδοθεί μόνιμη διεύθυνση δικτύου και για να ρυθμίσουν τις ασύρματες συσκευές τους σωστα. Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω Connect-Disconnect στα Log του router!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

1)
Οι χρήστες: 
*00:12:F0:58:49:EB (Hostname: acer-9151e957db)
00:13:CE:0F:B5:87 (Hostname: wjvdclcn025w38o)* 
από σήμερα βρίσκονται υπό MAC Filtering από το AP του κόμβου. Αν όντως πρόκειται για awmnητες ή έστω άτομα τα οποία έχουν κάποια σχέση με το awmn ας μου στείλουν ένα pm.

2)
Από σήμερα στον ftp server του κόμβου, πέραν λοιπού περιεχομένου, φιλοξενείται και ένα *καθημερινά αναβαθμισμένο mirror του slackware-current*.
Διεύθυνση για ενδιαφερομένους: ftp://ftp.sokratisg.awmn/Linux/slack...ckware-current

----------


## sokratisg

Μέχρι την Κυριακή να μου στείλει pm *ο χρήστης με hostname: sk48 και mac address: 00:14:2A:81:FC:85.
*
Επί 2 εβδομάδες είναι στο AP δηλωμένος και δεν έχω ιδέα ποιος είναι. Αν μέχρι την Κυριακή δεν δώσει σημεία ζωής τότε να ψάξει άλλο AP για να συνδεθεί.

----------


## sw1jra

Πολυ αυστηροτητα επεσε στην ομαδα!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Έτσι έτσι! Να σφίξουν μερικά λουριά γιατί πολύ χύμα στο κύμα γίναμε!
Άντε να οργανωθούμε λίγο!

----------


## aries_manos

Μήπως για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα έπρεπε να πεις στους αδήλωτους πελάτες σου “Freeeeeeze s'lew!Put the AP down slowly!!!" 
Μπορεί να είναι αλλοδαποί βρε παιδί μου..
 ::

----------


## sokratisg

Σήμερα βγήκε ένα link με τον κόμβο akops76 (awmn #7260) και την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 802.11a για να ενεργοποιηθεί και το μεταξύ μας bgp peer.Με τις συνθήκες-θόρυβος που επικρατεί στο 802.11b δεν τολμήσαμε να το αφήσουμε να δρομολογεί traffic του δικτύου.

----------


## sw1jra

Αντε καλοριζικα!!!!!!Βγαλε και κανα bb στο Αγρινιο!!!!!

----------


## sokratisg

Νέος πελάτης στο Access Point ονόματι *csnostra (#5126)*

Σύνδεσμος για wind.awmn:
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=5126

Αξίζει να πω ένα μπράβο στο csnostra μιας και το μοναδικό πράγμα το οποίο χρειάστηκε από εμένα προσωπικά είναι να του ορίσω ποιες ip θα χρησιμοποιεί. Έπειτα έμαθα ότι είχε διαβάσει και το PlugMeIn Guide του Ngia.Ένα μπράβο και ένα καλωσήρθες λοιπόν στο csnostra!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί δοκιμαστικά στο Access Point του κόμβου υπηρεσία Hotspot. 
Πλέον ο DHCP Server έχει οριστεί να δίνει ips από ένα range που διαχειρίζεται το Hotspot του Mikrotik. Για οποιαδήποτε προβλήματα παρατηρηθούν από τους πελάτες του AP παρακαλώ να γίνει αναφορά εδώ ή να μου σταλθεί ένα pm/email. 
Σχετικό link για επικοινωνία υπάρχει και στην login σελίδα του Hotspot.

----------


## sokratisg

Μάπα τελικά το καρπούζι μιας και από ότι αποδείχτηκε η υπηρεσία "Hotspot" του Mikrotik χρησιμοποιεί εξολοκλήρου το interface που παίζει με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι εφικτή η ταυτόχρονη χρήση του από Static & Hotspot clients.

Ελπίζουμε σε μελλοντική αλλαγή του Mikrotik σε Linux μιας και από ότι έχω διαβάσει το ChilliSpot πρέπει να κάνει παπάδες...Ως τότε αναμείνατε!

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος σήμερα από τις 02:00πμ έως τώρα 12:00πμ ήταν εντελώς offline λόγω πειραματισμών του κομβούχου οι οποίοι τελικά αποδείχθηκαν μοιραίοι για την λειτουργία του Mikrotik.

Η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε έπειτα από επανεγκατάσταση του Mikrotik και Restore ενός backup που είχα έτοιμο.

Συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία πελατών και δικτύου.

----------


## spirosco

Μαλλον καποιο bgp εχει κολλησει εκει κατω.


```
traceroute to 10.26.35.1 (10.26.35.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)  0.654 ms  0.357 ms  0.240 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.119.198)  0.930 ms  0.889 ms  1.795 ms
 3  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn (10.17.127.78)  7.830 ms  12.540 ms  10.561 ms
 4  gw-router-1-2.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.62)  22.972 ms  4.225 ms  16.989 ms
 5  gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.54.14)  13.744 ms  6.412 ms  8.911 ms
 6  * * *
```

Απο αλλη διαδρομη.


```
traceroute to 10.26.35.1 (10.26.35.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)  0.603 ms  0.388 ms  0.248 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  0.571 ms  0.679 ms  0.472 ms
 3  gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.141)  0.850 ms  3.475 ms  1.230 ms
 4  10.17.122.169 (10.17.122.169)  2.726 ms  1.776 ms  3.213 ms
 5  10.80.190.142 (10.80.190.142)  4.009 ms  4.563 ms  2.964 ms
 6  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1)  22.321 ms  10.947 ms  5.053 ms
```

----------


## sokratisg

Πρέπει να είναι οκ τώρα. 
 ::

----------


## spirosco

nope  ::  



```
*>i10.26.35.0/24    10.17.119.198                 100      0 2581 6421 4016 7603 2331
```



```
tracepath 10.26.35.1
 1:  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)                       0.431ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)                      0.706ms
 2:  gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.119.198)                3.342ms
 3:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn (10.17.127.78)                  13.315ms
 4:  gw-router-1-2.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.62)               22.926ms
 5:  gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.54.14)                39.667ms
 6:  no reply
```

edit: ισχυει για ολα τα νοτιοανατολικα σχεδον.

----------


## sokratisg

Σπύρο τι να σου πω. Πριν από 10 λεπτά γύρισα και από τον Router του sw1hfq που δοκίμασα να κάνω ένα traceroute μέχρι το 10.26.35.1, όλα πήγαν καλά.Και λέω από τον router του sw1hfq διότι είναι 1 hop από εσένα οπότε ακολουθεί ακριβώς την ίδια διαδρομή.

Μήπως είναι κάτι άλλο που φταίει?

----------


## spirosco

Μεχρι και το 10.32.54.14 τα πακετα ξερουν πως να γυρισουν.
Απο εκει και κατω αρχιζει η τρυπα.
Μετα το 10.32.54.14 ποιος ρουτερ ειναι? Τα bgp timers ειναι ok?

----------


## sokratisg

Έχεις pm για να μην γίνει το topic irc.

----------


## sokratisg

To θέμα έκλεισε μιας και διαπιστώθηκε ότι μόνο τα traceroute είχαν πρόβλημα στην συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή μιας και όλα τα υπόλοιπα παίζουνε οκ....Κολλήματα της εποχής ισως....

----------


## sokratisg

*Έτοιμο και από πλευράς δρομολόγησης το Link με akops76*. Παίζει άψογα με πολύ καλό σήμα και από τις 2 πλευρές.
Ανανεώθηκε και η πρώτη σελίδα.

*Special thanx στον sw1jra* για την ακόμα μια φορά πολύτιμη βοήθειά του (πάλι έκανε τον spiderman!)  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.80.205.65
traceroute to 10.80.205.65 (10.80.205.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.413 ms  0.293 ms  0.215 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.721 ms  0.642 ms  0.595 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.720 ms  1.554 ms  4.575 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)  2.411 ms  2.565 ms  1.985 ms
 5  router7260.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.65)  2.554 ms  2.302 ms  2.854 ms
```

Well Done  ::

----------


## dti

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    1 |   10 |    0 |
|                   gw-dti.lebyathan.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                           10.35.163.249 -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    1 |   20 |    0 |
|                  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    3 |   10 |   10 |
|               gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    5 |   20 |    0 |
|           gw-tenorism.shadowcaster.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    5 |   10 |   10 |
|                 router7260.akops76.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    8 |   40 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                   gw-dti.lebyathan.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |    2 |   20 |    0 |
|                           10.35.163.249 -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |    1 |   10 |    0 |
|                  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |    5 |   21 |   10 |
|                 gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |    5 |   30 |    0 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |   11 |   30 |   10 |
|               gw-router-1-2.sw1jra.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |    9 |   20 |    0 |
|                gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |   13 |   30 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```


 ::

----------


## sokratisg

Και στην επιστροφή τουλάχιστον ισχύει το ίδιο:



```
traceroute to ns0.dti.ns.awmn (10.37.56.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.509 ms  0.329 ms  0.307 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.13)  1.200 ms  1.106 ms  0.973 ms
 3  gw-router-2-1.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.61)  3.053 ms  4.393 ms  2.896 ms
 4  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  5.855 ms  4.151 ms  7.390 ms
 5  gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197)  5.456 ms  3.568 ms  3.887 ms
 6  gw-spirosco.panoz.awmn (10.17.119.226)  26.852 ms  5.009 ms  14.495 ms
 7  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)  7.081 ms  5.984 ms  8.918 ms
 8  gw-dti.lebyathan.awmn (10.35.164.130)  6.721 ms  30.234 ms  6.317 ms
 9  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  27.747 ms  6.757 ms  7.575 ms
```

----------


## sokratisg

Σήμερα το πρωί βγήκε ένα καινούριο λινκ με τον κόμβο eufonia #7659. Το σήμα πολύ καλό παρά την απόσταση που υπάρχει και έπεται να γίνει και καλύτερο μιας και η πλευρά eufonia θα κεντράρει το βράδυ.

*1000 ευχαριστώ και μπράβο σε:*
*sw1jra, sw1hfq* (οι καλλιτέχνες και πρωτοπόροι της ιστορίας)
*eufonia* (μιλάμε για ΑΨΟΓΗ συνεργασία,εύγε!)

----------


## eufonia

Με γειές μας Σωκράτη ! Με μπόλικα routes και πολύ traffic !

Και εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή με το τηλε-κεντράρισμα, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου, πρωί πρωί στην ταράτσα με αυτό το κρύο  ::  

Και εις ανώτερα !

----------


## antonisk7

Μεγείες παίδες !!!
, πράγματι τώρα λαμβάνω 201 routes από eufonia.

----------


## sw1jra

Καλοριζικα!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε και για το crash test στα feeders!!!!!!!
Απο δω και περα θα τα δινουμε και σε οσους εχουν προβληματα με τις πεθερες τους!!!!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

```
Πλέον στα στατιστικά του κόμβου φαίνεται και η θερμοκρασία από την CPU και την Motherboard του Slackware Linux που φιλοξενεί όλες τις υπηρεσίες (κακό αυτό ε? πρέπει να πάρω ups..)

2 πράγματα:
1ον --> http://status.sokratisg.awmn
2ον --> GOD BLESS UCD-SNMP LM_SENSORS PATCH!!!  :D  :D 

Αυτά.-
```

Αναμονή γιατί μ@μ@κίζεται το cacti.

----------


## sokratisg

Ο server του κόμβου αναβαθμίστηκε έπειτα από την χθεσινοβραδυνή πανολεθρία από την ΔΕΗ (την λατρεύω αυτήν την εταιρεία!  ::   ::  )

1) Προστέθηκε UPS 500VA για την πλέον (ελπίζω...) αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του μηχανήματος και των υπηρεσιών του.
2) Η υπηρεσία FTP (ftp://ftp.sokratisg.awmn) μεταφέρθηκε από τον 40GB σκληρό που είχε ο server σε έναν 2ο 40αρη δίσκο που συμπληρώθηκε πρόσφατα.

Τώρα πλέον το μόνο που αναμένεται είναι να γίνει συνολική μεταφορά των υπηρεσιών στο μελλοντικό (όχι για πολύ  ::   ::  ) "NOC" το οποίο θα φιλοξενείται σε κόμβο παραπλήσιου link.

----------


## sokratisg

> ```
> Πλέον στα στατιστικά του κόμβου φαίνεται και η θερμοκρασία από την CPU και την Motherboard του Slackware Linux που φιλοξενεί όλες τις υπηρεσίες (κακό αυτό ε? πρέπει να πάρω ups..)
> 
> 2 πράγματα:
> 1ον --> http://status.sokratisg.awmn
> 2ον --> GOD BLESS UCD-SNMP LM_SENSORS PATCH!!!  :D  :D 
> 
> Αυτά.-
> ```
> ...


Done!

Έτοιμα και τα γραφίματα για την θερμοκρασία του Saltsa-Server του κόμβου!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Έπειτα από μια πολύωρη απουσία του κόμβου από το routing κομμάτι του δικτύου (καμμένος μετασχηματιστής στο UPS του router), επανήλθαμε πάλι πίσω.

Συμβουλή: Ψύξτε καλά τα ταρατσόκουτά σας για να μην έχετε προβήματα. Οι θερμοκρασίες είναι απίστευτα υψηλές φέτος και ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει τίποτα.

Ευχαριστώ bb-links και πελάτες (αααα ρε feta!  ::  ) για την όσο το δυνατόν πιο άμεση ειδοποίηση της ζημιάς μιας και ο κομβούχος εκείνη την στιγμή απολάμβανε τον καφέ του σε γνωστή παραλία της Αθήνας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Σε κανά 3ωρο θα ξεκινήσουν διαδικασίες εγκατάστασης της Quagga στο Mikrotik του κόμβου. Υπολογισμός της φασίνας == 1 ώρα

Ελπίζω να τελειώσω γρήγορα, χωρίς προβλήματα και με σωστό πλέον routing daemon  ::   ::   ::

----------


## akops76

> Σε κανά 3ωρο θα ξεκινήσουν διαδικασίες εγκατάστασης της Quagga στο Mikrotik του κόμβου. Υπολογισμός της φασίνας == 1 ώρα
> 
> Ελπίζω να τελειώσω γρήγορα, χωρίς προβλήματα και με σωστό πλέον routing daemon


Γιατι δε του βάζεις linux να ησυχάσεις??....  ::  
Πάνω κάτω...το ίδιο χρόνο θα κάνεις( αντέ λίγο παραπάνω, λόγω κάποιων compiles...)!!

----------


## viper7gr

Ωχ παει ο κομβος
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ουρτ που με κοροϊδεύτετε!  ::   ::   ::  
Θα σας δείξω εγώ! Θα δείτε τι θα πάθετε! (με προφορά από Χλαπάτσα από "Της Ελλάδος τα παιδιά") 

@akops76:
Linux υπάρχει έτοιμο σε δίσκο επάνω στον κόμβο, έχει μείνει από την προ-Mikrotik εποχή.

@viper7gr:
Σαν μικρά παιδιά και εμείς άμα δεν χαλάσουμε δεν θα μάθουμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Έτοιμος και ο Mikrotik-Quagga router του κόμβου. 

Πλέον παίζουν σωστά και τα prefix-lists και έτσι ελπίζουμε σε ένα καλύτερο routing από πλευράς μου. 

Special thanx σε Acinonyx για τον όλο project της αλλαγής και σε Cha0s για την άμεση βοήθειά του σε λάθος που είχε γίνει στο bgpd.conf της quagga.  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Καλορίζικο το ανανεωμένο ρουτέρι Σωκράτη ! Και καλό καλοκαίρι, μόνο πρόσεχέ το μην πάθει καμμιά θερμοπληξία  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Στα στατιστικά του κόμβου πλέον παίζει και weathermap με background χάρτη από το Google Earth. 
Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να βρω χρόνο και όρεξη να φτιάξω και έναν χάρτη που θα έχει τους κόμβους της Καλλιθέας και την μεταξύ τους κίνηση.

----------


## sokratisg

Στην σελίδα http://status.sokratisg.awmn φιλοξενούνται στατιστικά κίνησης για τους εξής κόμβους της Καλλιθέας: mew(58 :: , Seaman(7051), sw1jra(6421) και sokratisg(4016).

Επιπλέον πέραν των ξεχωριστών weathermap γραφημάτων που υπάρχουν στην σελίδα, δημιουργήθηκε και ένα weathermap το οποίο δείχνει την κίνηση στο εσωτερικό της Καλλιθέας (μεταξύ Seaman-sokratisg-sw1jra-mew-eos).

*Todo List:*
-->Σύντομα ελπίζω να προστεθούν οι κόμβοι eos(372 ::  και babiz(1317) στα γραφήματα έτσι ώστε η περιοχή μας να έχει τα στατιστικά κίνησής της σε ένα σημείο.
-->Μόλις μπει και ο κόμβος eos(372 ::  θα μπορέσω να φτιάξω ένα κοινό weathermap γράφημα για την συνολική κίνηση που διέρχεται την Καλλιθέα από τις περιοχές που υπάρχουν bb-links.Εως ότου καταφέρουμε να ενώσουμε τον babiz(1317) με κάποιο bb-link, ο κόμβος αυτός δεν θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται μιας και θέλω να κάνω "εξομοίωση" της Καλλιθέας ως κοινό AS.{τα μνοία της ιδέας δίνονται στον Χάρη (mew awmn-58 :: }
-->Mirroring της σελίδας στο http://status.kallithea.awmn (μόλις ολοκληρωθούν τα παραπάνω)

----------


## panoz

Ωραίος, μπράβο! κανένα Link σε howtos και για εμάς τους.. σχετικούς  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

> ...Εως ότου καταφέρουμε να ενώσουμε τον babiz(1317) με κάποιο bb-link...


Καλομελέτα και έρχεται  ::

----------


## acoul

Σωκράτη ωραία πράγματα !!!

----------


## socrates

Μία ενδιαφέρουσα υπηρεσία η οποία θα πρέπει να εξαπλωθεί και σε άλλες περιοχές! Well Done!

----------


## sw1jra

Ειδες που και τα ξενυχτια πιανουν τοπο?????
Υποθετω οτι η εμπνευση σου ηρθε μετα την παρασταση με τον
Μιχαλη(mojiro,συγχαρητηρια!!!!).Ειναι να μην ξυπνησει το καλλιτεχνικο μεσα σου!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Ειδες που και τα ξενυχτια πιανουν τοπο?????
> ......
> ......


Εεεε πως να μην ξενυχτήσω μετά από σουβλάκι στις 11?!  ::   ::   ::  




> Ωραίος, μπράβο! κανένα Link σε howtos και για εμάς τους.. σχετικούς


Είναι που κοιμήθηκα κατά τις 5:30 και γενικά το μυαλό εκείνες τις ώρες.....λαλαλαλλααααα!

http://wotsit.thingy.com/haj/cacti/php-weathermap/ --> weathermap
http://cactiusers.org/ --> Cacti plugin patches
http://forums.cacti.net/about12776.h...ght=weathermap --> Cacti forum

----------


## acoul

Ωραία πράγματα ... !!

----------


## sokratisg

> Στην σελίδα http://status.sokratisg.awmn φιλοξενούνται στατιστικά κίνησης για τους εξής κόμβους της Καλλιθέας: mew(58, Seaman(7051), sw1jra(6421), eos(372 και sokratisg(4016).
> 
> Επιπλέον πέραν των ξεχωριστών weathermap γραφημάτων που υπάρχουν στην σελίδα, δημιουργήθηκε και ένα weathermap το οποίο δείχνει την κίνηση στο εσωτερικό της Καλλιθέας (μεταξύ Seaman-sokratisg-sw1jra-mew-eos).


*Todo List:*
-->Σύντομα ελπίζω να προστεθούν οι κόμβοι eos(372 ::  και babiz(1317) στα γραφήματα έτσι ώστε η περιοχή μας να έχει τα στατιστικά κίνησής της σε ένα σημείο. *DONE!!!*
-->Μόλις μπει και ο κόμβος eos(372 ::  θα μπορέσω να φτιάξω ένα κοινό weathermap γράφημα για την συνολική κίνηση που διέρχεται την Καλλιθέα από τις περιοχές που υπάρχουν bb-links.Εως ότου καταφέρουμε να ενώσουμε τον babiz(1317) με κάποιο bb-link, ο κόμβος αυτός δεν θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται μιας και θέλω να κάνω "εξομοίωση" της Καλλιθέας ως κοινό AS.{τα μνοία της ιδέας δίνονται στον Χάρη (mew awmn-58 :: } *DONE!!!*
-->Mirroring της σελίδας στο http://status.kallithea.awmn (μόλις ολοκληρωθούν τα παραπάνω) *DONE*

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για πέρνα το στον apache σου! Καλορίζικο  ::  

Κοίτα μην πέσει το μηχανάκι! θα σε κυνηγά ΟΛΗ η καλλιθέα  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Παίζει οκ από πλευράς μου.  ::

----------


## socrates

Δεν φτιάχνεται και ένα μικρό tutorial για την υπηρεσία!
Μερικά Screenshots και λίγο blah blah! Μπας και εγκατασταθεί και σε άλλες περιοχές. 

Επίσης υπάρχει χώρος στο wlearn στις... 
Υπηρεσίες Πληροφοριών Δικτύου και Διαχείρισης Κόμβων
http://www.wlearn.awmn/course/view.php?id=2  ::

----------


## acoul

Ζωγραφίζεις !!!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Στον κόμβο από σήμερα, και μετά από την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του stean, λειτουργεί *Quake 3 Arena Dedicated Server (Free For All)*. Είπαμε να κάνουμε ένα δοκιμαστικό ξεκίνημα και να δούμε πως θα πάει σε γενικές γραμμές. Διαλέξαμε το συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι λόγο χαμηλών σχετικά απαιτήσεων αλλά και λόγω του εκπληκτικού του gameplay.

*O server ακούει στην διεύθυνση 10.32.49.2* αλλά για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία *μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε το q3.sokratisg.awmn*

Για το πως θα αποκτήσετε το παιχνίδι, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τα DC++, Torrent ή αν θέλετε κάτι πιο άμεσο υπάρχει και στον ftp server του κόμβου, στον φάκελο "Games" μαζί με το ανάλογο patch που χρειάζεστε. (η διεύθυνση υπάρχει στην υπογραφή μου)

Συνδιαχειριστής δέχτηκε να είναι ο stean, τον οποίο για ακόμη μια φορά ευχαριστώ.

Καλή διασκέδαση εύχομαι.

----------


## eufonia

Α ρε καμμένε, τι ώρες είναι αυτές που ποστάρεις....  ::  
Και μετά μου λες για το CoD2 και τα μεταμεσονύκτια ποστ...

Καλορίζικος ρε Σωκράτη, καλά καψίματα  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Thanx Παναγιώτη  ::   ::  
Το γεγονός ότι έχω καταστραφεί τελείως δεν το κρύβω.  ::   ::  Για όλα φταίει το ΤΕΙ που είναι κλειστό και αντί να κάθομαι να διαβάζω, χαλάω τον χρόνο μου και ξενυχτάω μπροστά σε ένα κομπιούτορα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

καλά είστε και οι δύο ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

> Thanx Παναγιώτη   
> Το γεγονός ότι έχω καταστραφεί τελείως δεν το κρύβω.   Για όλα φταίει το ΤΕΙ που είναι κλειστό και αντί να κάθομαι να διαβάζω, χαλάω τον χρόνο μου και ξενυχτάω μπροστά σε ένα κομπιούτορα!!!


μόνο εσύ νομίζεις  ::  

μπράβο για το server Σωκράτη, και ένα πράμα θα (ξανα)πω.. railgun rulezzzz  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Λόγο κάποιου bug στα duplications των γραφημάτων το cacti χθες το βράδυ μας έκανε ζημιά όσο αναφορά χαμένα γραφήματα.  ::   ::   ::  

Τα ευχάριστα νέα είναι ότι μόλις τελείωσα με την αναδημιουργία-ταξινόμηση όλων. Το μόνο που μένει είναι η διόρθωση και στις εγγραφές του weathermap η οποία θα γίνει σε λίγο μόλις τελειώσω το τσιγάρο μου (η ώρα είναι 6:00)  ::   ::  

Πάνω στην όρεξη προστέθηκαν-διορθώθηκαν τα γραφήματα για την συνολική κίνηση της Καλλιθέας ως κοινό εικονικό κοινό AS όπως επίσης και η κίνηση χωρίστηκε σε KALLITHEA-EXTERIOR και KALLITHEA-INTERIOR με υποκατηγορίες για LAN,AP και NODE-NODE traffic.

----------


## eufonia

Καψίματος συνέχεια...

Είδες ρε Σωκράτη, σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε... αλλά δεν φταίει κανείς, μας τρώει και μας ο κώλ@ς μας.

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου φιλαράκι !

Καλημέρα  ::

----------


## panoz

καλά είσαστε εντελώς καμμένοι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Ήρθε το τέλοc...εεε...εννοώ ήρθε επιτρέλους ο priestjim πελάτης στον sokratisg. Άντε και μετά το καλοκαίρι με bb  ::  Thx sok for all the pleh  ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

χαχα τελικά σε έπεισε!!οχι που θα γλίτωνες!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Και μόνο σαν απόσταση αν το πάρεις δεν θέλει και πολλή σκέψη.

Από την ταράτσα του priestjim βλέπω τα πιάτα μου.  ::   ::

----------


## sw1jra

Kαλα QSO αγαπητε συναδελφε SW1JSH!!!!!
Καλοριζικος και σιδεροκεφαλος για αλλη μια φορα,τωρα και με διακριτικο
κλησης..


73 de
sw1jra


Υς Ξυπνα να παμε στην icom για μηχανημα!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

_Αν αύριο όλα πάνε καλά από θέμα χρόνου, ο κόμβος θα είναι κλειστός σχεδόν για όλη την ημέρα (εννοείται από ότι ώρα ξυπνήσω). 
Λόγοι:

1) Αναβάθμιση του router (από 500MHz --> 1000MHz)
2) Αναδιαρρύθμιση καρτών στο εσωτερικό του router
3) Άνοιγμα νέων τρυπών για pigtails
4) Επανακεντράρισμα όλων των link
5) Τοποθέτηση επιπλέον 4πλου αντάπτορα miniPCI-->PCI 

Θα ακολουθήσει σχετική ενημέρωση για την έναρξη του downtime μια (1) ώρα πριν._

Ακυρώνεται λόγο αργοπορημένου ξυπνήματος.

----------


## priestjim

Δουλεύει! Δουλεύει!  ::

----------


## panoz

> Ακυρώνεται λόγο αργοπορημένου ξυπνήματος.


lol lol lol πάλι q3 έπαιζες??

----------


## sokratisg

Άστα άστα, πονεμένη ιστορία....  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Στην omni του κόμβου από σήμερα λειτουργεί Hotspot με essid: "awmn-internet-freespot"*

Η υπηρεσία hotspot στήθηκε με σκοπό της εξυπηρέτηση κοντινών προσωρινών πελατών όπως επίσης και για δική μας (awmn) διευκόλυνση.

-->Παρέχεται σύνδεση awmn μέχρι 2.7Mbps (μην κάνω και ζημιά στους clients μου  ::   ::  ). Στο ασύρματο δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτή κάθε πιθανή πόρτα και υπηρεσία που υπάρχει.
-->Παρέχεται σύνδεση internet μέχρι 256kbps/128kbps (downstream/upstream). Στο internet mode λειτουργεί μόνο το σερφάρισμα σε σελίδες http (port 80)

Η χρήση της υπηρεσίας γίνεται έπειτα από σχετικό login στην σελίδα του Hotspot. Αναμένετε νεώτερα μόλις (αν με αξιώσει ο Θεός και το καταλάβω) στήσω και έναν radius server.

Παραθέτω και μία φωτογραφία με την περιοχή κάλυψης. 

--> Υπόψιν ότι ακριβώς κάτω από την πολυκατοικία υπάρχει το cine Αλεξάνδρα-Ετουάλ. 
Η κάλυψη του hotspot είναι ικανοποιητική στα γύρω σημεία του δρόμου, ειδικά εκεί όπου υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή με την κεραία. Επίσης ακόμα καλύτερη είναι η κάλυψη για τους λάτρεις των γύρω ταρατσών-μπαλκονιών. 
 ::   ::  

Σε όλους όσους μας τιμήσουν και βρεθούν στα μέρη μας (Καλλιθέα), εύχομαι καλό Hotspotting!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Καλορίζικη η νέα υπηρεσία Σωκράτη!
Πότε είπαμε ότι θα πάμε να δούμε καμμιά ταινία στο θερινό σινεμά?  ::  

[offtopic] Είχες δεν είχες, πάλι 5 το πρωί θα πας για ύπνο, καμμένε  ::  [/offtopic]

----------


## panoz

ωραίος Σωκράτη!! άντε να αυξάνονται τα hotspots σιγά σιγά..

----------


## vassilis3

Πότε η περιοχή καλυψης θα φτάσει εδώ πάνω...
Καλορύζικο Σωκράτη

----------


## pantdimi

ωραίος ο πατριώτης!  ::

----------


## dti

Συγχαρητήρια, χρειάζονται τέτοιες κινήσεις σε μέρη που έχουν πολύ διερχόμενη κίνηση!  ::  
awmn *παντού*!

----------


## sokratisg

Ο asterisk (VoIP) server του κόμβου από σήμερα τελεί σε φάση αναδιοργάνωσης και διορθώσεων. Νεότερα αύριο.

----------


## sokratisg

Έτοιμα κάποια πράγματα για αρχή. Συνεχίζουμε αύριο το γλέντι επί της κονσόλας!  ::   ::

----------


## aries_manos

Μπράβο Σωκράτη που κάνεις πράξη όσα (παραπάνω) έμαθες στο asterisk workshop.
Υ.Γ ..να σου πω, στο τέλος να δουλεύει έτσι???
 ::

----------


## sokratisg

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αγαπητέ Μάνο, εάν δεν φτάσω στο σημείο να παίρνω τηλέφωνο σπίτι και να τραβάω το καζανάκι της τουαλέτας πατώντας δίεση (#), τότε δεν θα ηρεμήσω.  ::   ::  

Πάντως πολύ ωραία πράγματα στο χθεσινό Asterisk Workshop. Πολύ ωραία πράγματα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Σήμερα ο κόμβος ήταν κλειστός από τις 11 το πρωί μέχρι τις 4 το απόγευμα. Ο λόγος είναι η εκτεταμένη διακοπή ρεύματος καθώς και η απουσία του κομβούχου για όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα.

Ζητείται συγνώμη από πελάτες και κοινό για την μη ύπαρξη υπηρεσιών και διασύνδεσης.

----------


## sokratisg

Και η γκαντεμιά συνεχίζεται.....

O server του κόμβου σήμερα πρέπει να παρέδωσε πνεύμα από ότι φαίνεται...UnrecoverableError στο startup πάνω στο mount του "/" partition. To απόγευμα θα δω τι μπορώ να σώσω με backup/reiserfsfsck και από αύριο βλέπουμε. Μέχρι τότε αναμονή για εξελίξεις.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ωχ! πάνε τα status!!! Ελπίζω να είχες πάρει κανένα backup  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ελπίζω για το καλύτερο. Θα απαντήσω αύριο για τις εξελίξεις ή έστω σήμερα το βράδυ. Έχω πολύ δουλειά να ρίξω οπότε.....Ευχηθείτε μου καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## eufonia

Ωχ ρε Σωκράτη  ::  

Κρίμα ρε γμτ, κρίμα... Καλό κουράγιο φιλαράκο και αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε οτιδήποτε ξέρεις που να με βρεις !

----------


## gRooV

Θα σου φέρω μία κούτα τσιγάρα και ξυραφάκια!! Θα σε ξαναδούμε σε πολυυυυύ πολυυυύ καιρό!! Καλό κουράγιο!!  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

καλό κουράγιο ρε συ. υπάρχει πάντως διαθέσιμο scsi DAT 12/24 για backupια..

----------


## priestjim

Ο μάγος του data recovery θα κάνει πάλι δουλειά...τηλέφωνο το απόγευμα Σοκ, worry not θα το φτιάξουμε. Δεν υπάρχουν χαμένα δεδομένα...μόνο καμμένοι άνθρωποι (πρέπει να κοιμηθώ, παραληρώ)...

----------


## sokratisg

Πάλι καλά που έχουμε το petzoραδιόφωνο και περνάει ευχάριστα το απόγευμά μας στην προσπάθεια ανάπλασης του δίσκου (badblocks, reiserfschk etc etc)  ::   ::   ::  

http://media.petzi.awmn:8000/listen.pls (δεν κάνω διαφήμιση αλλά ειλικρινά μετά από τόσες ώρες ακρόασης και με την νέα playlist που παίζει νιώθω υπόχρεος να κάνω μια μικρή αναφορά  ::   ::  . Way to go petzi!!!)

----------


## EOS

> .....Ευχηθείτε μου καλό κουράγιο.


Καλό κουράγιο....

----------


## enaon

Δες και αυτό

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4 ... =bad#45453

----------


## pantdimi

ω ρε τι επαθες πατριωτη συντοπίτη!!ΚΟυραγιο και περιμενουμε αποτελέσματα!

----------


## sokratisg

Παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί το παρόν thread μέχρι να καταφέρει ο server του κόμβου να ορθοποδήσει.Θανάση τα τσιγάρα και τα ξυραφάκια!!! 

Μόλις κρίνω σκόπιμο να ανοίξει πάλι θα ενημερώσω τους Moderators με pm.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## sokratisg

Λοιπόν:

Ο server έπειτα από πολύ κόπο και ιδρώτα (τι ζέστη είναι αυτή ρε γμτ!!!) κατάφερε να ανακάμψει και να συνεχίζει την αδιάλειπτη παροχή υπηρεσιών του (τι λέω ο καψερός!!!).
Ο πρώην "καμμένος" 40gb Maxtor HDD πλέον προορίζεται για τασάκι και την θέση αντικατέστησε ένας 80gb WesternDigital (αθάνατοι WD!!!  ::   ::  )
Επίσης έγινε σε γενικές γραμμές μια αναβάθμιση στις εκδόσεις των υπηρεσιών που τρέχουν έτσι ώστε να είμαστε στην τελευταία μόδα των bug-fixes  ::   ::  

*Υπηρεσίες οι οποίες έχουν επανέλθει:*

Asterisk PBX ( I-Call, Clients, 00141, 40160 Conference, 40169 Wake-Up Call)
Cacti Status ( http://status.kallithea.awmn )
NameServer (Bind)
Radius Server

*Υπηρεσίες που εκρεμούν αλλά θα γίνουν όσο πιο άμεσα:*

Web site
Mail Server

*Σημείωση:*
*Προστέθηκε και το νέο promo_spotακι του Mix-Radio ( http://radio.sw1hfq.awmn:8000/listen.pls ) - Call 25811 * 

*Edited*

----------


## akops76

...Μια συμβουλή....

Μην περιμένεις να τελειώσεις πρώτα τις εγκαταστάσεις για να ξεκινήσεις το backup...
Ξεκίνα απο τώρα και παίρνε τo σύστημα σου backup... 
Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα ξανασκάσει....

----------


## sokratisg

> Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα ξανασκάσει....


Φάει την γλώσσα σου!!! Απαπαπα!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chrispili

Σωκράτη ευχαριστώ πολύ για μια ακόμα φορά για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σου. Χωρίς εσένα και τον sw1jra όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα πράγματα θα ήταν ζόρικα...Με βοηθήσατε να στήσουμε κάτι που ήθελα πολύ καιρό και να υλοποιήσουμε ένα δίκτυο που χωρίς την βοήθεια σας δεν θα είχε γίνει. Ενα δίκτυο που από τον σχεδιασμό , τον εξοπλισμό μέχρι και την καλωδίωση ανέλαβε ο sw1jra (έκανε απίστευτη δουλειά...ότι και να πω είναι λίγο) και βεβαίως εσύ διαμόρφωσες και έδωσες την τελική του μορφή.
Ετσι μετά την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σου στο στήσιμο του chrispili βοήθησες τα μέγιστα και στο στήσιμο του δικτύου στον ΧΕΑ
Thnaks again and keep walking...

chrispili 9161

----------


## sokratisg

Χρήστο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να νιώθεις έτσι. Ότι κάνουμε, το κάνουμε από μεράκι και από αγάπη για το χόμπι μας. Εγώ από πλευράς μου οφείλω να σε ευχαριστήσω για την ευκαιρία να στήσω κάτι σε ένα επαγγελματικό περιβάλλον αλλά και για τις προκλήσεις που κρύβει αυτό.

I will keep walking (like Johny Walker  ::   ::  )

----------


## sokratisg

Ο router του κόμβου θα παραμείνει κλειστός για κανά 40λεπτο.

Αλλαγή της ethernet κάρτας με μία 4πλη ethernet.

----------


## sokratisg

Έτοιμος ο router. 

Τελικά η 4πλη ethernet δεν συνεργάζεται με την mobo του router και έτσι αναγκάστηκα να βάλω +1 ethernet. Είδομεν τι θα την κάνουμε τώρα που μας έμεινε....

----------


## eufonia

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν συνεργάζονται με το mobo? Γιατί κάτι έχω ακούσει ότι οι τετραπλοί αυτοί, έχουν δυστροπία σε περιβάλλον linux, και το ΜΤ είναι linux based, όπως και να το κάνουμε  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Από σήμερα (επιτέλους) ο server του κόμβου γίνεται καθημερινά backup σε remote-server. Ας ελπίσουμε να μας καλύψει σε όποια μελλοντική καταστροφή του δίσκου...(όποιος καίγεται στον χυλό, φυσάει και το γιαούρτι! )  ::

----------


## sokratisg

O router του κόμβου μπαίνει σε auto-pilot mode.

"Επιστάτης" του κόμβου για τις επόμενες 7 ημέρες καθίσταται, έπειτα από σχετικό συμβούλιο, ο sw1hfq (gRooV). Θανάση είμαστε στα χέρια σου....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

PS: Απενεργοποιούνται όλα τα logins πέραν των απαραίτητων για ευνόητους λόγους ευκολιών διαχείρισης. Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείτε u know the number  ::   ::  

Καλές διακοπές μας εύχομαι.

----------


## smarag

Αντε καλές διακοπές σου εύχομαι καλή ξεκούραση και καλά να περάσεις.

----------


## mojiro

> O router του κόμβου μπαίνει σε auto-pilot mode.
> 
> "Επιστάτης" του κόμβου για τις επόμενες 7 ημέρες καθίσταται, έπειτα από σχετικό συμβούλιο, ο sw1hfq (gRooV). Θανάση είμαστε στα χέρια σου....     
> 
> PS: Απενεργοποιούνται όλα τα logins πέραν των απαραίτητων για ευνόητους λόγους ευκολιών διαχείρισης. Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείτε u know the number   
> 
> Καλές διακοπές μας εύχομαι.



weeeeeeeeeeeee gona groooooov  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Γυρίσαμε από διακοπές και πλέον είμαστε και πάλι στα "όπλα"! 

Δεν υπόσχομαι ακόμα καλό χειμώνα γιατί έπονται πολλά όμορφα και ενδιαφέροντα ακόμα....

Για θέματα access στον router, όλα είναι πλέον όπως πριν.

Για οτιδήποτε προβλήματα παρουσιάστηκαν τις τελευταίες μέρες, επικοινωνήστε με pm.

----------


## mojiro

Δε θα πας τελικα στο Gutemberg να δεις τους αγωνες ?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

τι κριμα ..... αχαχαχαχαχααααχααχαχ

----------


## sokratisg

Ουδέν σχόλιο!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sw1jra

Το αεροπλανακι φευγει την τριτη μην ξεχνιομαστε!!!!!!
Θα εχεις και καλους συνεπιβατες...






Υς Mojiro θελω ενα pigtail!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Θα πάρω μαζί μου και όποια sport εφημερίδα βρω μπροστά μου....Έτσι για να το παίξω μούρη κοινωνία γιατί μετά τα της Πέμπτης.....Ούτε ο Γάγγης ποταμός δεν με ξεπλένει....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## viper7gr

Θειο θειο να βγαλω παραρτημα?

----------


## sw1jra

Tι παραρτημα να βγαλεις Κωστα που αμα αρχισουμε να μιλαμε...
Εγκυκλοπαιδεια γραφουμε.  ::   ::  
Νομιζεις οτι ο Σωκρατης τυχαια εβαλε κλειδαροτρυπα 
στο avatar?(βλεπε mojiro)  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Eγω ενα εχω να πω
"*Δεν παλεύεται ρε συ δεν παλεύεται*"

----------


## sokratisg

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο πρωτότυπο είναι ή όχι πάντως θα σκάσω άμα δεν το πω  ::   ::  :

Όσοι είναι χρήστες του asterisk που φιλοξενείται στον κόμβο, μπορούν όταν τους παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και κατά την διάρκεια της ομιλίας, πατώντας #700 να παρκάρουν την κλήση τους. Μόλις γίνει αυτό θα ακούσετε ένα νούμερο το οποίο είναι ο κωδικός παρκαρίσματος της κλήσης σας. Έπειτα απλά πάτε σε μια άλλη VoIP συσκευή (και αυτή δηλωμένη στον ίδιο asterisk) και πατώντας το #701 (εάν το 701 είναι ο κωδικός της δικής σας κλήσης) και συνεχίζετε από εκεί την συνομιλία σας.

Ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμο, ειδικά σε όσους έχουν πάνω από ένα VoIP number.

----------


## B52

::   ::  

Ωραιος ....  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος μπαίνει για ακόμα μια εβδομάδα σε auto-pilot mode. Όλοι οι λογαριασμοί διαχείρισης απενεργοποιούνται. Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί, υπεύθυνος (κοινώς "πιλότος") χρίζεται ο sw1jra (άντε και ο sw1hfq, έτσι για να μην μας παραπονιέται!  ::   ::  )

----------


## eufonia

Διακοπών συνέχεια?  ::  
Αντε, καλά να περάσεις φιλαράκι, για που το βάζεις αυτή τη φορά?

ΥΓ. Ασε με το account ανοιχτό ρε παιδάκι μου, να μάθω και γω λιγάκι το Mikrobriki... Ε, φανταστικέ κομβούχε?  ::   ::  
(Πλάκα κάνω... Ουυυ, ξξξ, 666, μακριά)

----------


## sokratisg

Ανανεώθηκε η σελίδα του κόμβου στο WiND. Μπήκαν φωτογραφίες για την οπτική από την ταράτσα.

Special thanx σε sw1jra (για τις καλλιτεχνικές ανησυχίες του) και σε aries_manos (για τον φωτογραφικό εξοπλισμό).  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ακόμα ένας πελάτης σήμερα στο Access Point του κόμβου.

To nodename αυτού: fotaras #10068

Welcome λοιπόν!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Απο εκει ησουν στο Msn ?  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Γιαπ!

----------


## sokratisg

Έγινε *δοκιμαστική αλλαγή του καναλιού στο Access Point*. *Το νέο κανάλι εκπομπής του AP είναι το 6 (2437 Mhz)*. Ο λόγος είναι ισχυρές παρεμβολές στο προγούμενο κανάλι από ασύρματα δίκτυα ιντερνετικών παρόχων.

Παρακαλούνται οι πελάτες να ενημερώσουν τις ρυθμίσεις τους.

----------


## sokratisg

Τέρμα η δοκιμή. To Access Point ξαναγυρνάει στο κανονικό κανάλι.

Κανάλι εκπομπής: 5 (2432MHz)

----------


## sokratisg

router upgrade 2.9.27 routing test - bgpd filters

----------


## sokratisg

router downgrade 2.9.6 - routing (σύντομα και με quagga)

----------


## EOS

> router downgrade


 γιατί, τι έγινε? δεν παίζει καλά η .27?

----------


## sokratisg

Βαρέθηκα να βλέπω στον server ότι μια το ένα snmp-peer είναι down. Μία το άλλο. Το αστείο είναι ότι σε ping απαντούσαν τα μηχανήματα των υπο snmp παρακολούθηση αλλά σε snmp probes τπτ. ΓΤΠ!!!

----------


## sokratisg

Έτοιμη και η quagga για ακόμη μία φορά.

Επίσης έγινε και στέγνωμα στο feeder του Seaman γιατί κόντεψαν να αναπτυχθούν φύκια από το πολύ νερό που είχα μέσα...  ::   ::   ::  

Όλα πλέον (ελπίζω) παίζουν ρολόι.

----------


## acoul

αν πήραν νερό τα feeder έχουν πάρει σίγουρα και τα καλώδια νερό, ρίξε μια ματιά ... μπαίνει παντού το άτιμο ...

----------


## sokratisg

Και όμως Αλέξανδρε, δεν ξέρω ποιος Θεός ήταν μαζί μου αλλά δεν έχει πάρει σταγόνα. Ο κονέκτορας στο feeder άρχισε να στάζει νερό μόλις ξεβίδωσα το καλώδιο και άρχισα να κουνάω το πιάτο για να ακούσω το νερό. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο για την δική μου περίπτωση αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι το λινκ με Seaman πλέον παίζει με το ίδιο σήμα που έπαιζε παλιά, μην σου πω και 2-3db καλύτερα.  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Router Upgrade => 2.9.27 + Quagga 0.98.6 (Mikronyx πάλι δηλαδή)  ::   ::

----------


## chrispili

Οι PILI Brothers ευχαριστούν για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σου Sokratig για μια φορά ακόμη . Θα προτείνουμε στον Δήμαρχο να γίνετε μαζί με τον SW1JRA επίτιμοι δημότες Πεύκης. Thanks again for everything  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ζητείται συγγνώμη από τους πελάτες των υπηρεσιών του κόμβου μιας και είχαμε μέχρι πρότινος μια διακοπή σύνδεσης router-server διάρκειας 3-4 ωρών.

----------


## priestjim

Φεουδάρχη και σύντομα φανταστικέ peer ντροπή σου! Να μαστιγωθείς ωσαύτος!  ::   ::  Τι γίνεται με τα πράγματα;

----------


## sokratisg

Ο router του κόμβου αύριο θα κλείσει τελείως για ολική αλλαγή. Θα γίνει αλλαγή σε motherboard και CPU για να μπορέσουμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε στη ζήτηση της εποχής για bandwidth.

Υπομονή από τους χρήστες των υπηρεσιών (VoIP, Cacti monitoring κλπ κλπ) όπως επίσης και από τους πελάτες του Access Point. Η διακοπή αναμένεται κατά το απόγευμα και θα είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο σύντομη.

----------


## pantdimi

Κανε την δουλεια σου δεν σε πιεζει κανενας χαλαρα...10 λεπτα δεν σου φτανουν?!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Σε μια ώρα από τώρα ο router κλείνει.

----------


## gRooV

> Θα γίνει αλλαγή σε motherboard και CPU για να μπορέσουμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε στη ζήτηση της εποχής για bandwidth.


  ::   ::  Για ποιά εποχή μιλάς;;!!  ::   :: 
Καλή τύχη εκεί πάνω!

----------


## viper7gr

Kαι μην αργησετε!!!

----------


## sokratisg

*Ο router είναι έτοιμος* 
-->Από Pentium III 500ΜΗz πήγαμε σε Pentium III 1000MHz. 
-->Προστέθηκαν 2 νέες CM6 και αντικαταστάθηκε ένας μονός αντάπτορας με έναν 4πλο. 
-->Έγινε καθάρισμα/σουλούπωμα του κουτιού που φιλοξενεί τον router και ανοίχτηκαν μεγαλύτερες τρύπες για να μπαίνουν πιο άνετα τα καλώδια μέσα.
-->Ενεργοποιήθηκε Nstream στο λινκ με sw1jra (και 2ο nstream τώρα που έχουμε cpu).  ::   ::  

Το λινκ με Seaman συνεχίζει να μην παίζει διότι μάλλον κάτι φταίει από πλευράς Seaman. Το λινκ με eufonia για κάποιο λόγο παίζει με απίστευτα χάλια σήμα, από -62 προ-αναβάθμισης τώρα πήγαμε στο -78.
Ίσως να φταίει το γεγονός ότι μπήκανε 2 επιπλέον CM6 στο κουτί και ανέβηκε ο θόρυβος (παρόλο που είναι disabled). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε γενικές γραμμές έπρεπε να πειράξω τις συχνότητες στα λινκ με sw1jra και sv1aiz έτσι ώστε να πετύχω το καλύτερο δυνατό σήμα/ταχύτητα/packet loss στα συγκεκριμένα.

Special thanx στον πρωτομάστορα και "Άρχοντα των Εργαλείων", sw1jra, όπου χωρίς τα εργαλεία του ακόμα θα πάλευα να ανοίξω τις τρύπες για τα καλώδια!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Μεγειες μαστορα  ::  
Τσεκαρε τα pigtails αν πατανε σωστα στις καρτες.

----------


## sokratisg

Πατάνε ρε Σπύρο αυτό είναι το κουλό της υπόθεσης. Μιλάμε μου έχει φύγει το κλαπέτο. Ο sw1jra από -45/-55 πήγε -62/-62 (χωρίς να πειράξω την ισχύ εκπομπής). Γενικά όλα εκτός από τα λινκ με akops76 και sv1aiz επηρρεάστηκαν. Φοβάμαι να δω τα νούμερα μόλις ανοίξει και το λινκ με Seaman.  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Καλοριζικο το εργαλειο....  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Αντε καλοριζικα!
Να δοκιμασουμε να βαλουμε γειωμενα λαμακια μεταξυ των τετραπλων μπας και μειωσουμε λιγο το θορυβο, αν οντως αυτη ειναι η αιτια???????

----------


## sokratisg

> Αντε καλοριζικα!
> Να δοκιμασουμε να βαλουμε γειωμενα λαμακια μεταξυ των τετραπλων μπας και μειωσουμε λιγο το θορυβο, αν οντως αυτη ειναι η αιτια???????


Αφού ξέρεις ότι οι τρελές ιδέες είναι πάντα δεκτές...  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Το κανάλι του Access Point μεταφέρθηκε από το 5 στο 7.*

Ο λόγος είναι μια δωδεκάρα omni στην περιοχή που παίζει τέρμα σε ισχύ χωρίς κανέναν (κατά την γνώμη μου) ουσιαστικό λόγο.

----------


## sokratisg

Τα προβλήματα με το σήμα σε κάποια λινκ λύθηκαν. Άλλαξα από antenna a --> b και όλα είναι όπως πριν.  ::   ::  

-->Το nstream με τον sw1jra απενεργοποιήθηκε μιας και χωρίς αυτό το λινκ δίνει 18+18Mbit.
-->Το turbo στο λινκ με eufonia απενεργοποιήθηκε μιας και με σκέτο nstream δίνει 19+19Mbit πλέον που ανταπεξέρχεται η cpu από πλευράς μου.

Ο κόμβος βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση "αυτόματου πιλότου" για τις επόμενες 2 μέρες. Όλα τα login είναι απενεργοποιημένα εκτός ενός μόνο απαραίτητου. Για οτιδήποτε προβλήματα στείλτε pm στον sw1jra.

Εύχομαι καλό διήμερο σε όλους!

----------


## sokratisg

Το λινκ με akops76 θα είναι down το Σαββατοκύριακο λόγω αλλαγής πιάτου.

----------


## sokratisg

Το λινκ με akops76 επιτέλους επανήλθε στην ζωή. Δυστυχώς κατά την διάρκεια της επιχείρησης "κεραυνός" προέκυψε κόψιμο σε ένα pigtail. Το λινκ με Seaman θα παραμείνει κλειστό μέχρι αντικατάστασης του pigtail.

----------


## sokratisg

Έπειτα από την σημερινή συνάντηση στην Καλλιθέα, *το Access Point του κόμβου θα παίζει με ισχύ 15dbm* σύνολο (10dbm από την κάρτα + 5dbm omni). Για οποιαδήποτε προβλήματα/απορίες/προτάσεις/παρατηρήσεις υπάρχουν από τους πελάτες, ας γράψουν εδώ έτσι ώστε να βρεθεί άμεσα λύση.

----------


## sokratisg

*Αλλάχθηκε η 5dbi home-made omni* στο Access Point και *στην θέση της μπήκε μία Pacific Wireless 12dbi*. Ελπίζω για καλύτερες επιδόσεις του AP.

Η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς μειώθηκε έτσι ώστε να συμβαδίσουμε με την απόφαση του τελευταίου meeting Καλλιθέας. Για περισσότερα επί του θέματος, εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25462 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25462 (internet)

----------


## ryloth

Σωκράτη πήρα το μήνυμα σου,
απο τον δικό μου κόμβο δυστυχώς δεν έχω οπτική
πρός καλλιθέα μεριά.

Είμαι σε αναζήτηση λίνκ απο τον κόμβο
Inkas#7066
έχει ήδη ένα λίνκ μαζί μου.
Toν έβαλα δοκιμαστικά σαν πελάτη στο ΑΡ σου
για να δώ που περνάει η γραμμή.

Σε ένα πρόχειρο σκάν που έκανα με πιάτο έπιασα
την ομνι σου με -84.
Όπως φαίνετε στην Wind είναι λίγο πιο αριστερά και πίσω
απο τον sv1aiz και έχει περίπου 4 μοίρες διαφορά

Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι & είσαι εσύ ΑΡ μπορώ να ρίξω ένα δοκιμαστικό σκανάρισμα
σε Α μήπως πιάσω κάτι.

----------


## sokratisg

Αγαπητέ μετά από το συγκεκριμένο traceroute που έκανα να είσαι σίγουρος ότι από την Πέμπτη θα είμαι έτοιμος με πιάτο να κοιτάζει τον Inkas!  ::   ::  Σου στέλνω με pm το κινητό μου να κανονιστούμε.  :: 



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute ns0.ryloth.ns.awmn
traceroute to ns0.ryloth.ns.awmn (10.44.191.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  9.959 ms  1.507 ms  1.256 ms
 2  gw-r1-r2.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.226)  1.325 ms  1.523 ms  1.381 ms
 3  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  15.707 ms  16.857 ms  1.465 ms
 4  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77)  26.256 ms  27.704 ms  40.143 ms
 5  10.2.32.97 (10.2.32.97)  20.160 ms  20.806 ms  38.602 ms
 6  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  60.247 ms  38.043 ms  19.206 ms
 7  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  20.807 ms  16.219 ms  20.207 ms
 8  gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn (10.2.52.82)  40.772 ms  38.199 ms  19.889 ms
 9  gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn (10.2.93.37)  20.161 ms  38.687 ms  19.590 ms
10  gw-tsap.awpnet.awmn (10.2.37.67)  20.809 ms  17.103 ms  20.223 ms
11  gw-awpnet.ONikosEimai.awmn (10.2.31.213)  20.667 ms  38.735 ms  40.252 ms
12  gw-ONikosEimai.stafan.awmn (10.2.31.233)  39.478 ms  36.661 ms  40.234 ms
13  gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn (10.2.16.94)  40.214 ms  37.409 ms  40.748 ms
14  gw-nikpet.sv1fzz.awmn (10.30.40.93)  40.031 ms  37.317 ms  39.504 ms
15  10.44.188.252 (10.44.188.252)  100.588 ms * mk.ryloth.awmn (10.44.191.1)  88.967 ms
```

----------


## panoz

εμμμ.. δεν έχουν βάλει όλοι quagga.. ακόμα..

----------


## ryloth

εγώ δεν έβαλα quagga γιατί δεν βρήκα το χρόνο να διαβάσω
& να μορφωθώ .
Θα γίνει όμως σύντομα , θα πειραματιστώ πρώτα στους κόμβους
που διαχειρίζομαι & έχουν ακόμα 1 λίνκ για να μην διαλύσω τον δικό μου  ::   ::  

Γιά βοήθεια αγαπητέ μου σωκράτη ο inkas είναι λίγο πίο αριστερά
απο το λίνκ που έχεις με τον aiz  :: 

Γιά πέμπτη σε σου λέω σίγουρα , αλλά παρασκευή-σαββάτο
θα έχει ανέβει & απο την άλλη πλευρά το πιατάκι

----------


## sokratisg

> θα πειραματιστώ πρώτα στους κόμβους που διαχειρίζομαι & έχουν ακόμα 1 λίνκ για να μην διαλύσω τον δικό μου


Ωχχχχ Παναγία μου τι πάω να κάνω!? Ελπίζω να μην πάρει και εμένα η μπάλα από τις δοκιμές!  ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

ryloth γράψε μας ips, και node ids (ότι βάζεις στο bgp δηλαδή) να σου φτιάξουμε τα conf και τα άλλα είναι τίποτα.. πειραματίσου με vmware στην τελική  ::  εύκολο είναι μετά την πρώτη φορά, και.. καθαρίζει και τις μαύρες τρύπες  ::

----------


## ryloth

Για να μη γεμίσουμε άσχετα πράγματα το θέμα του σωκράτη
έχω κάνει ένα ποστ στην περιοχή του κόμβου μου
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340652#340652

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια  :: 

Σωκράτη εσένα δεν πρόκειτε να σε πάρει
θα κάνω τα πειράματα πρίν βγεί το λίνκ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Οι ακόλουθες MAC addresses περνάνε πλέον από MAC filtering μιας και έχουν εδώ και κανά 5μερο συνεχώς σύνδεση στο Hotspot του κόμβου. 
*
00:01:02E:28:F6
00:11:95:17:6D:45
00:11:95:7F:3E:0B
00:14:2A:81:FC:85
00:0A:BA:C5:3F:00
00:0E:08B:E0:A2*

Το Hotspot δεν είναι για μόνιμη χρήση. Για αυτό τον λόγο έχουμε το AP στον κόμβο. Τουλάχιστον ας έστελναν μια ειδοποίηση.

----------


## acoul

εγώ θα τους έβαζα απλά σε χαμηλό traffic shape ...  ::

----------


## panoz

ναι, και εγώ θα τους άφηνα μόνο το http ανοικτό,έτσι για να μπορέσουν να γράψουν τα παράπονά τους στο forum. ή όπως κάνουν άλλοι, να "απαιτήσουν" την επανασύνδεσή τους  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

έεεεετσι ... παίδεψέ τους λίγο, πως θα μάθουν ...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ναι, και εγώ θα τους άφηνα μόνο το http ανοικτό,έτσι για να μπορέσουν να γράψουν τα παράπονά τους στο forum. ή όπως κάνουν άλλοι, να "απαιτήσουν" την επανασύνδεσή τους


Παιδιά δεν είναι clients του awmn. Τζάμπα internet παίρνουν οι άνθρωποι, απλά σε πολύ κομμένες ταχύτητες. Και μόνο port 80. Από εκεί και πέρα στην login σελίδα του Hotspot δίνω στοιχεία και τρόπους επικοινωνίας με το ασύρματο αλλά μέχρι τώρα τζίφος....Ελλάς!

----------


## panoz

βαριούνται να μπούνε στον κόπο ρε συ.. όπως ακριβώς τα λες είναι.. Ελλάς..

----------


## sokratisg

> Τις επόμενες ώρες θα υπάρξουν πολλαπλές διακοπές στην λειτουργία του asterisk στον κόμβο. Λόγος είναι η αναβάθμισή του asterisk και κάποιων plugins του σε νεότερες εκδόσεις.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.


Τελικά τελειώσαμε πιο νωρίς από ότι περίμενα.

Αναβαθμιστήκαμε σε:
*Asterisk-1.2.13
zaptel-1.2.11
iax-0.2.2

Και η έκπληξη!
Νέα πιο bitάτα κομματάκια στις αναμονές κλήσεων και στο conference room (40160)  * 

Ελπίζω να λυθούν όποια προβλήματα ίσως είχαν οι πελάτες του * (αν και δεν έχω ακούσει και κανά feedback). Με τους νέους zaptel θα ήθελα να γίνει από όποιους μπορούν ένα μαζικό "ντου" στο 40160 (Conference Room) έτσι ώστε να δούμε εάν βελτιώθηκε τίποτα σε θέμα echo cancelation όταν είναι πολλά άτομα ταυτόχρονα.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## sokratisg

Το λινκ με Seaman θα είναι κλειστό μέχρι το απόγευμα. Θα γίνει αλλαγή καλωδίου. Επίσης ο κόμβος θα κλείσει για κανά 2ωρο κάποια στιγμή για επανατοποθετήσεις καλωδίων ρεύματος (θα πεθάνει το APC!  ::   ::  )

----------


## sokratisg

> Το λινκ με Seaman θα είναι κλειστό μέχρι το απόγευμα. Θα γίνει αλλαγή καλωδίου. Επίσης ο κόμβος θα κλείσει για κανά 2ωρο κάποια στιγμή για επανατοποθετήσεις καλωδίων ρεύματος (θα πεθάνει το APC!   )


Οι εργασίες τελείωσαν.

Το καλώδιο με Seaman αλλάχθηκε (από LMR400 σε Aircom+) και αφαιρέθηκε μια πολυυυύ παλιά δανεική μούφα.

Τοποθετήθηκε και το πιάτο για Inkas. Ελπίζω μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας να έχει βγει και αυτό το λινκ.

Special thanx σε sw1jra (σορυ για το πρήξιμο) , Seaman (σορυ για το νυχτερινό τηλεφώνημα), Ειρήνη (υπεύθυνη φωτισμού)!  ::   ::

----------


## sw1jra

Τι το εκανες το lmr400?Οεο?

----------


## sokratisg

Δεν σου λέω, δεν σου λέω!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Μπράβο σωκράτη μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας θα το βγάλουμε το λίνκ .
Να έρχονται & σε εμάς οι τρελές υπηρεσίες σου  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ...οι τρελές υπηρεσίες σου


Ότι έχεις ακούσει είναι συκοφαντίες! Το ομολογώ!  ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

> Αναβαθμιστήκαμε σε:
> Asterisk-1.2.13
> zaptel-1.2.11
> iax-0.2.2
> 
> Και η έκπληξη!
> Νέα πιο bitάτα κομματάκια στις αναμονές κλήσεων και στο conference room (40160) Laughing Laughing


Εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα,
αυτά που έχεις γράψει διάβασα  ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Μέγιστε φεουδάρχη την έφτιαξες την τσαλιμιά στο hotspot; Δουλεύει;

----------


## sokratisg

> Μέγιστε φεουδάρχη την έφτιαξες την τσαλιμιά στο hotspot; Δουλεύει;


Παναγιώτη σήμερα θα το προσπαθήσω και θα σου πω.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Το Access Point του κόμβου μέχρι νεοτέρας θα παίζει το κανάλι 8 (2447MHz)*. Η μετάβαση από το κανάλι 7 έγινε για λόγους παρεμβολών.

----------


## priestjim

Καλά φυσικά καμμία σχέση τώρα που άλλαξες το κανάλι, πλέον δουλεύουμε σαν Homo Amwnitius με σωστές ταχύτητες  ::

----------


## panoz

> Καλά φυσικά καμμία σχέση τώρα που άλλαξες το κανάλι, πλέον δουλεύουμε σαν Homo Amwnitius με σωστές ταχύτητες


loooooooool priestjim έγραψες !!!

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος σήμερα ήταν down από τις 2 το μεσημέρι μέχρι τις 9 το βράδυ.

Ζητώ ένα sorry από τους πελάτες γιατί η διακοπή έγινε αναπάντεχα και λόγο υποχρεώσεων δεν κατάφερα να λύσω το πρόβλημα έγκαιρα.

----------


## sokratisg

Σήμερα έπειτα από αρκετό καιρό, ο κόμβος έβγαλε ένα ακόμα λινκ. Κάναμε μια "βουτιά" προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας και πετύχαμε στην απέναντι πλευρά τον κόμβο XEA #9217. Το σήμα δείχνει καλά σημάδια αλλά σίγουρα 1-2 κεντραρίσματα ακόμα θα έφτιαχναν αρκετά την κατάσταση. Εύχομαι στον κόμβο ΧΕΑ και στους χρήστες του καλά leecharismata! (άντε μπας και δούμε και εμείς λίγο traffic!)  ::

----------


## eufonia

Καλορίζικο Σωκράτη !

----------


## sw1jra

Tι ειχαμε πει για αυτο το link?Δεν θυμαμαι?
Εσυ link με τη χεα?

----------


## sokratisg

> Tι ειχαμε πει για αυτο το link?Δεν θυμαμαι?
> Εσυ link με τη χεα?


Ααααα ναι!  ::   ::  

"Παρ'όλη την ξεροκεφαλιά μου ότι δεν έχω οπτική με τον κόμβο ΧΕΑ, τελικά το λινκ βγήκε χάρης στην επιμονή και υπομονή του sw1jra."

Οκ το στοίχημα; Έκλεισε;  ::   ::

----------


## sw1jra

Ok boy...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Σωκράτη βρήκα κόμβο να βγάλουμε
λίνκ με ΧΕΑ, jimada #4903  :: 

Πρός το παρόν έχει 1 μόνο με nikpet
και routerboard.
Το routerbpard θα αλλαχτεί σε ταρατσοpc
όταν γυρίσω.

Αυτή την εβδομάδα θα λείπω εκτός αθηνών
το μόνο που λείπει έιναι ένα feederaki
τα υπόλοιπα υπάρχουν 

Ο ΧΕΑ πότε θα μπορέσει να βγάλει το επόμενο λίνκ ??

----------


## sokratisg

> Σωκράτη βρήκα κόμβο να βγάλουμε
> λίνκ με ΧΕΑ, jimada #4903 
> ......
> ......


Προς Μάνο και σε λοιπούς, παρακαλώ οτιδήποτε αφορά τον κόμβο ΧΕΑ ας συνεχιστεί εδώ. (wireless)

Απλά και μόνο για να μην δηιουργείται μπάχαλο εδώ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος σήμερα θα παραμείνει κλειστός λόγο αναβαθμίσεων. Νεότερα μετά το πέρας των εργασιών.

----------


## sw1jra

Ρε Σωκρατη ποιος ειναι ο καινουργιος σου πελατης στο ΑP?
Πες του να δηλωθει στο wind του ανθρωπου.  ::   ::

----------


## Johny

μετα απο 1 χρονο απουσιας ειμαι και γω παλι online και στον Σωκρατη για την ωρα...  :: 
Οπως ειπα και στο αλλο ποστ μαλλον θα σηκωσω καποια στιγμη ξανα μετα απο τοσο καιρο backbone..ισως με την βοηθεια του η καποιου αλλου που ισως θελει επειδη εγω δεν προλαβαινω..προς το παρον θα παραμεινω ως client μεχρι να δω τι θα γινει με καποιο αλλο λινκ μου για ιντερνετ κλπ κλπ..
μεχρι τοτε θα ειμαι στην παρεα σας  :: 
Το λινκ πρεπει να παιζει στο 1 mbit χωρις dropped packet(με το ματι κεντραρισμενο αφου ειμαστε στα 300 μετρα..) και μιας και δεν με νοιαζει να πιασω ταχυτητα τωρα που ειμαι φανταρος..ισα ισα να ερχομαι να κανω ενα chataki και να βλεπω τα mails μου στις αδειες μου..  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κεντρικός router του κόμβου θα παραμείνει κλειστός μέχρι την εύρεση των κατάλληλων υλικοτεχνικών πόρων (motherboard  ::  ). Μέχρι τότε θα παίζουν μόνο οι υπηρεσίες του server και τίποτα άλλο. Σορυ στους πελάτες μου αλλά έπρεπε να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές.

----------


## eufonia

Άντε, με το καλό Σωκράτη, καλά κουράγια!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Οι "μεγάλες" αναβαθμίσεις, θέλουν και θυσίες.  :: 
Καλή δύναμη και αν θέλεις βοήθεια, φώναξε με,
ρεπάρω Δευτέρα και Τρίτη.  ::

----------


## priestjim

Σωκράτηηηηη ποτε θα έχουμε δίιιιικτυοοοοοοοο;  ::

----------


## chronosg

> Ο κεντρικός router του κόμβου θα παραμείνει κλειστός μέχρι την εύρεση των κατάλληλων υλικοτεχνικών πόρων (motherboard  ).


Σωκράτη έχω κάτι από motherboard και συναφή, μήπως μπορώ να βοηθήσω;

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι up'n'running. (να 'ναι καλά ο sw1jra με το stock του  ::   ::  που πάλι έσωσε την κατάσταση)

Πλέον στον κεντρικό router παίζει ένας P4 2.8GHz (από P3 1000MHz) και στις επόμενες μέρες μόλις βρω χρόνο θα γυρίσω το routing σε router reflector λύση. Έτσι εύχομαι να κερδίσω redundancy σε περίπτωση βλάβης/downtime ενός εκ των 2 routers.

Special thanx για μια ακόμη φορά στους sw1jra (Παναγιώτης) και sw1hfq (Θανάσης aka gRooV) για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά τους και για την τεράστια ανοχή τους στις κρίσεις που είχα σπάζοντας 1 mobo και 1 vga στα δύο.  ::  

Περισσότερες εργασίες για καλύτερη στήριξη του ιστού ελπίζω να πραγματοποιηθούν μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες καθότι πλέον ο ιστός τείνει να φύγει από την θέση του.

----------


## manoskol

Δεν χρειάζεσαι route reflector ...........
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να περιπλέκεις τα πράγματα
δοκίμασε vlans (για μένα το καλύτερο για διασύνδεση routers 
σε ethernet) ή olsr (δεν το προτείνω για ethernet αλλά 
δουλεύει σαν igp σωστά)
Η σωστές λύσεις είναι οι πιο απλές ( δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλεις 
και 3ο μηχάνημα για route reflector) 
 ::

----------


## mojiro

> σπάζοντας 1 mobo και 1 vga στα δύο


ουααααου εισαι cracker !!!!

----------


## eufonia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> σπάζοντας 1 mobo και 1 vga στα δύο
> 
> 
> ουααααου εισαι cracker !!!!


  ::   ::   ::  

Καλορίζικος Σωκράτη, μας έλειψες!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ευχαριστώ σε όλους. 

Τώρα με την νέα CPU, το λινκ με sv1aiz πλέον παίζει με nstreme στις ίδιες και καλύτερες επιδόσεις bandwidth/lag. Αποτέλεσμα της αφαίρεσης του turbo είναι η ακόμα καλύτερη λήψη σήματος και από τις δύο πλευρές, οπότε και χαμηλώθηκε η ισχύς.

Μετά την αλλαγή pigtail στο λινκ με Seaman, κερδίσαμε καμιά 10αρια db σε σήμα με αποτέλεσμα επίσης να χαμηλωθεί η ισχύς.

Αυτά.  ::

----------


## B52

Ρε αντε πετα το να ησυχασεις θες και wirelless.....  ::

----------


## priestjim

Στο τσακ γλύτωσες τις κατσαρολιές Σωκράτη από τους πελάτες σου! Άντε καλορίζικος! (hint: σκηνή με τσατσά από "Πίσω Πόρτα"  ::   ::  )

----------


## sokratisg

> Ρε αντε πετα το να ησυχασεις θες και wirelless.....


Έτσι έτσι!  ::   ::  




> Στο τσακ γλύτωσες τις κατσαρολιές Σωκράτη από τους πελάτες σου!


Ρε άντε να σηκώσεις κανά bblink που έχω την κάρτα και περιμένει πως και πως. Πελάτης 15 χρόνια και έχεις τον εξοπλισμό να κάθεται...Έλα να δεις το a από κοντά! Τώρα που ανέβηκε και ο router, θα leechareis ανελέητα!  ::   ::   ::   ::  


*Η δρομολόγηση του κόμβου από σήμερα παίζει με route-reflector. Τον ρόλο του router-reflector προσωρινά παίζει ο server στο σαλόνι μου (aka saltsa.sokratisg.awmn   ). Εάν δω ότι όλα πάνε καλά από θέμα routing κλπ κλπ τότε θα προσθέσω και ένα Dell στην ταράτσα με OpenWRT RC5.

Εάν είναι εύκολο κάντε κανά traceroute για να βεβαιωθώ ότι όλα δουλεύουν σωστά και απ'έξω.  *

----------


## priestjim

Ερώτηση: Το route reflector γιατί το έβαλες; Τρέχεις καμμιά 15αριά routers; Γιατί απ'ότι ξέρω ο reflector δεν προσφέρει κανενός είδους redundancy...

----------


## sokratisg

Για 3+ routers αξίζει τον κόπο, συν ότι μπορώ πλέον να έχω το routing table και στο Linux για κανά script.  ::  Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχεις καλύτερο redudancy μιας και πρέπει να φροντίζεις να είναι Up μόνο ένα μηχάνημα (route reflector) και τα υπόλοιπα (routers) δεν σε νοιάζουν τι θα κάνουν. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί ουσιαστικά έχεις ένα κοινό gateway και σε αυτό μιλάνε όλοι οι άλλοι routers. Εάν όμως πέσει αυτό το gateway....Την μαμήσαμε!  ::   ::  
Για αυτό θέλω και μελλοντικά να προσθέσω WRT Like συσκευή για αυτή τη δουλειά. Μεγαλύτερο uptime λόγο κατανάλωσης (UPS ολέ!) και καλύτερη διαχείριση (λόγο dedicated service).  ::

----------


## johny_sketo

> Εάν είναι εύκολο κάντε κανά traceroute για να βεβαιωθώ ότι όλα δουλεύουν σωστά και απ'έξω.


Tracing route to saltsa.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.80.209.1
2 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.80.183.65
3 4 ms 5 ms 4 ms gw-pireas.smarag.awmn [10.80.183.82]
4 5 ms 5 ms 4 ms viper7gr-gw.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.250]
5 5 ms 5 ms 6 ms 10.80.190.142
6 16 ms 17 ms 6 ms gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.41]
7 23 ms 17 ms 20 ms saltsa.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.2]

Trace complete.

Από Πειραιά μεριά.

----------


## eufonia

```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.32.54.3
traceroute to 10.32.54.3 (10.32.54.3), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router (10.22.0.1)  0.453 ms  0.144 ms  0.140 ms
 2  gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn (10.22.0.230)  10.589 ms  0.565 ms  0.564 ms
 3  gw-router2.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.227)  0.943 ms  0.838 ms  0.872 ms
 4  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  6.184 ms  1.971 ms  1.472 ms
 5  retsina.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.3)  1.581 ms  18.942 ms  1.550 ms
```



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.32.49.2
traceroute to 10.32.49.2 (10.32.49.2), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router (10.22.0.1)  0.349 ms  0.157 ms  0.140 ms
 2  gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn (10.22.0.230)  10.049 ms  0.678 ms  0.579 ms
 3  saltsa.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.2)  0.684 ms  0.850 ms  0.861 ms
```

Τι saltsa είναι? Σκόρδο - ντομάτα? Θα ήθελα να έχει και μανιτάρια  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> .....
> Από Πειραιά μεριά.


Thanx!  ::   ::  

@eufonia

Παναγιώτη, εσύ μόνο την saltsa πρόσεξες; Το retsina.sw1jra.awmn δεν το πρόσεξες;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Τι το περάσατε εδώ πέρα? ουζομεζεδοοινοπνευματοποτείον? Σα δεν ντρεπόμαστε λιγάκι λέω εγώ.

Κάποιος πρέπει να επιβάλει επιτέλους μια τάξη!

----------


## sokratisg

> Τι το περάσατε εδώ πέρα? ουζομεζεδοοινοπνευματοποτείον? Σα δεν ντρεπόμαστε λιγάκι λέω εγώ.
> 
> Κάποιος πρέπει να επιβάλει επιτέλους μια τάξη!


Καλα! Κάτσε να πάρω το sexshop.awmn και θα σου πω εγώ τι subdomains έχω να δηλώσω...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Route Reflector; Τς τς τς προδώτηηηηηηη  ::  


Αν θες να σου στήσουμε τα 2 ρουτέρια να κάνουν σοβαρή και solid δουλειά πες σε μένα ή στον Β52 να στα σενιάρουμε με vlans  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Αν θες να σου στήσουμε τα 2 ρουτέρια να κάνουν σοβαρή και solid δουλειά πες σε μένα ή στον Β52 να στα σενιάρουμε με vlans


LOOOOL 


Βαγγέλη έχω δοκιμάσει να παίξω με vlans απλά δεν μου άρεσε το γεγονός ότι η κίνηση πάει πέρα δώθε στο lan τρώγοντας πόρους και bandwidth (δεν έχω όρεξη για Gbit στο LAN). Επίσης μέχρι τώρα έπαιζαν οι 2 routers με ospf και bgp μεταξύ τους, λύση που μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι ευέλικτη όταν κάποια στιγμή πέσει κάποιος 3ος router, οπότε....Vouala le Route Reflecter!  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβα κάτι.
Αφού πριν έπαιζες με ospf και ibgp αν πέσει κάποιος από τούς router τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί το ospf και το ibgp θα το καταλάβουν οπότε δεν θα στέλνουν routes στο μηχάνημα που έχει πέσει.
Ο μονός λόγος που μπορεί να το έβαζα είναι για να έχω ένα κοινό gateway αλλά από την άλλη αν πέσει εκείνο τέλος.
Οπότε καλυτέρα να έχω πολλά gateway και μέσα να έχω metric! Έτσι πάντα από κάπου θα βγαίνει.

----------


## priestjim

> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβα κάτι.
> Αφού πριν έπαιζες με ospf και ibgp αν πέσει κάποιος από τούς router τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί το ospf και το ibgp θα το καταλάβουν οπότε δεν θα στέλνουν routes στο μηχάνημα που έχει πέσει.
> Ο μονός λόγος που μπορεί να το έβαζα είναι για να έχω ένα κοινό gateway αλλά από την άλλη αν πέσει εκείνο τέλος.
> Οπότε καλυτέρα να έχω πολλά gateway και μέσα να έχω metric! Έτσι πάντα από κάπου θα βγαίνει.


+++

----------


## sokratisg

> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβα κάτι.
> ......


Αλέξη εάν πρέπει να βάζω 3 metric σε κάθε μηχάνημα που θέλω να βγαίνει στο δίκτυο τότε ζήτω που καήκαμε. Η λύση του route reflector είναι πολύ καλή. Απλά το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι ότι το firewall πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στον κεντρικό router διότι εάν είναι σε έναν εκ τους τελικούς τότε πολύ απλά δεν παίζει πάντα όπως πρέπει. Άντε τώρα να κάθομαι να στήνω iptables στο linux....  ::   ::  

Που θα πάει και αυτό, θα το καταφέρω.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

1-2 ώρες διακοπή στον κόμβο για μερικές κατασκευές στο ιστό.

----------


## sokratisg

> 1-2 ώρες διακοπή στον κόμβο για μερικές κατασκευές στο ιστό.


Όλα οκ.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Ο asterisk του κόμβου κλείνει για μεγάλες αναβαθμίσεις*. Υπομονή σε όσους είναι registered. Ελπίζω μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι να έχω πετύχει αυτό που θέλω. Ετοιμαστείτε και για τον server του sw1jra να μπει στο παιχνίδι. Κρίμα δεν είναι να πηγαίνει χαμένος Core-Duo με Raptor Δίσκο!?  ::   ::   ::  

Θα του λιώσω το κορμί!

----------


## eufonia

> Υπομονή σε όσους είναι registered.


Τα λεφτά μας πίσωωω!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Μόλις τελείωσα τις χοντρές εργασίες στον asterisk. Οι λογαριασμοί δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί* ακόμα μιας και θέλω να φτιάξω πρώτα μια online φόρμα εγγραφών.

Πλέον παίζει ο 1.4-beta4 μέχρι την επόμενη εβδομάδα που θα βγει η τελική έκδοσή του.


Οπότε συνοπτικά έχουμε και λέμε:

*Αναβάθμιση asterisk σε 1.4-beta4
Αναβάθμιση zaptel σε 1.4 σειρά*

Καιιιιιιιιιιι η μεγάλη έκπληξη! 

*Πλέον όλο το Diaplan του asterisk (εκτός από το default) παίζει απευθείας μέσα από την MySQL αξιοποιώντας πλήρως την RealTime λειτουργία των τελευταίων εκδόσεων του asterisk*. Λογαριασμοί, peers και diaplan παίζουν όλα στην mysql που τρέχει στον server μου αλλά και σε replica που τρέχει στον server του sw1jra.

Επόμενο βήμα είναι σήμερα να καταφέρω να ενώσω τους 2 asterisk κάτω από μια κοινή βάση καθώς και να φτιάξω μια σελίδα για να κάνουν register όλοι οι πελάτες.

Πλέον με την μετάβαση σε Realtime πλατφόρμα θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη η εγγραφή σελιδών διαχείρισης λογαριασμών. (Το ακούς mojiro!? Θέλω help στην php!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## sokratisg

*Έτοιμος ο asterisk στον κόμβο #4016*. Τώρα επόμενη κίνηση είναι ο συντονισμός του με τον απέναντι στον κόμβο #6421.

*Για νέους και παλαιούς πελάτες στον asterisk, μπορείτε πλέον να δηλώνεστε στην σελίδα http://astreg.sokratisg.awmn* 
*Όλοι οι παλαιοί πελάτες του asterisk να επανεγγραφούν σε αυτό το site.*
Θα παρακαλέσω όσους χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία να ενεργοποιήσουν τα srv_lookups στα softόφωνά και στα ATA/Sipura/SPA τους, εάν δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη.

Για ιδέες, παρατηρήσεις και προτάσεις σχετικά με την σελίδα ρίχτε τα εδώ.

----------


## sokratisg

Άλλο ένα λινκ είναι πραγματικότητα!  ::   ::  

Μετά από ΠΟΛΛΑ τηλέφωνα, συννενοήσεις, αέρα, μπίχλα στην ταράτσα και πολύ χαβαλέ μέσω VoIP, επιτέλους βγήκε το 7ο λινκ με τον κόμβο Litrotis (awmn #2841).

Να ευχαριστήσω τον Σπύρο (spiroscous asyrmatious  ::   ::  ) και τον Γιάννη από την πλευρά του Litroti. Συνεργασία και συνεννόηση άψογη και πραγματικά μία από τις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που ο απέναντι πειραματίζεται και παλεύει για καλύτερο σήμα αλλά παράλληλα κοιτάει CCQ Quality και TX-Power.  ::   ::   ::  

Άντε πάμε για το 8ο....(priestjim ακούς?! Μην κάνεις την κότα!)  ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο Σωκράτη, καλορίζικο!!
Είσαι ανώμαλος που ανέβηκες ταράτσα με αυτόν τον καιρό!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Είσαι ανώμαλος που ανέβηκες ταράτσα με αυτόν τον καιρό!


Yeahhhh baby!  ::   ::  

Μακάρι να είχα και κάποιον να με μαστιγώνει παράλληλα αλλά φίλοι σου λέει μετά.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sw1jra

Ερχομαι ερχομαι!!!!!!!!!
Φερνω και το σβουρακι μαζι!!!!!!!

----------


## gRooV

Βρεε ζώο, σπίτι είμαι!! Μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω αδιάκοπα από το voip ή από το κινητό!  ::   :: 

edit: τι παπαριές έχεις βάλει στο voip στην αναμονή? rudolf το ελαφάκι?  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Ο κόμβος μπαίνει σε φάση "auto pilot" για τις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων. Όλοι οι λογαριασμοί στους router απενεργοποιούνται έτσι ώστε να είναι λιγότερο απρόβλεπτη η διαχείριση.*

Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείτε, γράψτε εδώ ή μέσω pm στον συνδιαχειριστή. Το πολύτιμο χρίσμα για μία ακόμη φορά κέρδισε επάξια ο sw1jra (Παναγιώτης).

Παναγιώτη η saltsa είναι στα χέρια σου!  ::   ::   ::  

Τα λέμε πάλι την Τρίτη.
Καλές γιορτές εύχομαι σε όλους και καλή ξεκούραση!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Καλοριζικο παιδια  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Μικροδιακοπές στον asterisk του κόμβου για λόγους αναβάθμισης.
> 
> asterisk-1.4.0 Final is out!!!!



Upgrade του asterisk σε 1.4.0 Final
Upgrade του zaptel module σε 1.4.0 Final

και 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354587#354587 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354587#354587 (internet)

----------


## sokratisg

> Μικροδιακοπές στην λειτουργία του κεντρικού ρουτερ του κόμβου για αλλαγή ethernet κάρτας και αναδιάταξη των καλωδίων στα switch.


Νταν!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Down for maintenance. Just for a couple of hours.


Done sooner than expected.  ::

----------


## MOYSHS

γεια σας παιδακια!

my name is Giannis, νεος πελατης του σωκρατη!

cu around all

----------


## MOYSHS

τελικα φιλε σωκρατη ισως οι παρακλισεις που εκανες οταν ηρθεσ απο το σπιτι να σου βγουν!!!  ::  

χε χε χχε


τι σημαινει ομως αυτο....Οτι ισως γινω AP πιο συντομα αποτι νομιζα...  ::  

υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα να μετακομισω (ναι ναι παλι) λυκουργου κ σιβιτανιδου, σοοοοο θα κανω AP αυτο το κομβο κ πελατη το νεονεο!!!  ::   ::  

αλλα ακομα δεν ειναι σιγουρο, θα ξερω μαλλον μεχρι το τελος του μηνα!

λοιπον τι εχεις να πεις...??

----------


## sokratisg

Γιάννη καταρχάς καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας!  ::   ::  

Όσο αναφορά το θέμα AP-client να σε ενημερώσω ότι είναι καλύτερα να στήσεις 2 clients παρά να το κάνεις τρενάκι γιατί έτσι δημιουργείς πιο πολύ RF θόρυβο στην περιοχή. Τέσπα, όπως και να έχει είναι και περασμένη η ώρα και ίσως να μην πολυκατάλαβα, θα το συζητήσουμε από κοντά ή μέσω τηλεφώνου αυτό.

Και πάλι welcome!  ::

----------


## MOYSHS

μαλλον δε το εθεσα καλα.  ::  

να πω τι θελω να κανω να μου πεις τι προτινεις. αν ειναι κ τελικα μετακομισω, κ για να μην κανω νεα ετηση ή μεταφορα της αδσλ να τη "στελνω" απο το σπιτι που ειμαι τωρα (κρεμου) στο σπιτι που θα παω (λυκουργου). αυτο βεβαια ειναι κατι που αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα θελει τουλαχιστον 2 προθυμους εκτος εμου να κανουμε κονε.

οπως κ ναχει ακομα ειναι νωρις κ δε βιαζομαι (ακομα ειμαι πλανγκτον αλλωστε  ::  ), μια κ ουτε η μετακομηση ειναι σιγουρη ακομα αλλα ουτε κ η τελλας (που περιμενω εδω κ καιρο, γμ το κερας τους γμ)

----------


## sokratisg

> γμ το κερας τους γμ


Πέστα!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MOYSHS

ρε σεις, πως κανω παιχνιδι με το WoW? εκανα λογαριασμο στο http://www.wow.awmn, αλλα πως σεταρω το WoW στο υπολογιστη μου???

----------


## sokratisg

> ρε σεις, πως κανω.......?


Γιάννη στο παρόν thread γράφονται τα νέα του κόμβου. 
Για τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες και απορίες υπάρχουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα thread στο φορουμ.

Για τις Υπηρεσίες Παιχνιδιών μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewforum.php?f=91 (wireless)

----------


## sokratisg

Το λινκ με Seaman θα παραμείνει κλειστό μέχρι να δω τι φταίει και έχει αρχίσει πάλι να παίζει χάλια.

----------


## MOYSHS

τι παιζει κ παμε πανω κατω?? μηπως πεσαμε πολλοι κ το λιωνουμε ?  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Έγιναν κάποιες εργασίες σήμερα:

Α) *Το Access Point παίζει με Netgear MA311 δοκιμαστικά για κανά-δυό εβδομάδες. 
Η νέα MAC του Access Point είναι 00:09:5B:2F:14:6B. To ssid παρέμεινε όπως είχε, δλδ: "awmn-4016-sokratisg-AP"*
Δυστυχώς λόγο της Netgear, *το Hotspot του κόμβου θα βγει εκτός για λίγες μέρες* αν και μελλοντικά θα σηκωθεί δεύτερο set κεραίας-κάρτας για τον λόγο αυτό.  ::  

B) Αλλάχθηκε pigtail στο λινκ με XEA και πλέον παίζει λίιιιιιγο καλύτερα.

Γ) Αλλάχθηκε pigtail στο λινκ με sv1aiz και πλέον παίζει αρκετά καλύτερα!  :: 

*Περιμένω εντυπώσεις εδώ από τους πελάτες να δω εάν τελικά αξίζει η αλλαγή της κάρτας του Access Point (η ρουφιάνα τρώει πολύ cpu!)*

----------


## gRooV

> ...να δω εάν τελικά αξίζει η αλλαγή της κάρτας του Access Point (η ρουφιάνα τρώει πολύ cpu!)[/b]


Ελαααα τώρα μωρέ.. τι είναι μία αναβάθμιση στον ρούτερ;  ::

----------


## chronosg

> *Περιμένω εντυπώσεις εδώ από τους πελάτες να δω εάν τελικά αξίζει η αλλαγή της κάρτας του Access Point (η ρουφιάνα τρώει πολύ cpu!)*



3-4 dbm πιο δυνατά σε μένα.

----------


## sokratisg

*Από σήμερα στους router του κόμβου καθιερώθηκε η πολιτική του Traffic Shapping.*

Μετά από αρκετές μελέτες και δοκιμές σήμερα παρέα με τον eufonia, καταλήξαμε στο bfifo για queue type μιας και μας έδωσε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε ταχύτητα/latency.

*Τα λινκ που παίζουν με Traffic Shapping είναι τα εξής:*
sw1jra (αφμίδρομα)  ::  
eufonia (αμφίδρομα)  ::  
Seaman (αμφίδρομα)  ::  
sv1aiz (αμφίδρομα)  ::  
Litrotis (αμφίδρομα)  ::  
akops76 (μονόδρομα μέχρι να κάνει κάποια ανάλογη κίνηση και η απέναντι πλευρά)  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Λόγω εργασιών σήμερα στην ταράτσα, τα λινκς με akops76 και XEA θα παραμείνουν κλειστά μέχρι νεοτέρας. Ελπίζω να μην αργήσω αν και η κατάσταση είναι κάπως δύσκολη....
Βαρύ διάστρεμμα σήμερα στο πόδι και η πατούσα στον γύψο....  ::   ::   ::  

Υπομονή.

----------


## costas43gr

Περαστικα Σωκρατη...  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Κοιτα να γινει καλα το ποδι και τα links θα τα σηκωσουμε αυριο πρωτα ο Θεος.
Μου ηθελες και χορευτικες φιγουρες κατω απο την μπασκετα παναθεμα σε!!

Περαστικα και σιδερενιος!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Περαστικά Σωκράτη!!  ::

----------


## B52

> Λόγω εργασιών σήμερα στην ταράτσα, τα λινκς με akops76 και XEA θα παραμείνουν κλειστά μέχρι νεοτέρας. Ελπίζω να μην αργήσω αν και η κατάσταση είναι κάπως δύσκολη....
> Βαρύ διάστρεμμα σήμερα στο πόδι και η πατούσα στον γύψο....    
> 
> Υπομονή.


Τι επαθες ρε αμοιρε ?? τι κλωτησες ρε ? ε ?  ::

----------


## akops76

Περαστικα......Σωκράτη...

Και μην βιαστεις για το link...κοίτα πρώτα να γίνει καλά το πόδι...

Αντώνης

----------


## gRooV

> Τι επαθες ρε αμοιρε ?? τι κλωτησες ρε ? ε ?


Απλά προσπάθησε να διασπάσει την άμυνά μου!!  ::  
Περαστικά και σιδερένιος Τούλη!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ευχαριστώ ρε παιδιά. Τι το ήθελα το μπάσκετ στα γεράματα!?  ::  Ειδικά αντίπαλος στον gRooV!  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Περαστικα Σωκρατη.

Και αλλη φορα να προσεχεις τον Θαναση. Εμαθα οτι βαζει μαγνητες στην μπαλα
και την κατευθυνει απο το winbox  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Περαστικά βρε και γρήγορα.

----------


## eufonia

Περαστικά φιλαράκο!  ::

----------


## aries_manos

Σωκ περαστικά να είναι και γρήγορη ανάρρωση με επιστροφή στις ταράτσες.
Υ.Γ 1 Τουλάχιστον σου έμεινε η γλύκα ότι κερδίσατε στο πρώτο παιχνίδι.
Υ.Γ 2 Όχι όλη μέρα ξάπλα, θα λιώσεις στην κονσόλα move it move it 
 ::

----------


## EOS

Περαστικά!!! δεν σου έφτανε το πάνω κάτω στις ταράτσες?....  ::  

από οτι βλέπω κερδίσατε τουλάχιστον...

----------


## priestjim

Σοκ ήρθε το τέλοc...περαστικά!

----------


## pantdimi

περαστικα βρε Σωκρατη....και γρηγορη επανοδο αν και δεν σε φοβαμαι θα σκαρφαλωνεις με τους γυψους!!

----------


## anman

Τώρα το έμαθα από τον Παναγιώτη (6421). Περαστικά και αγύριστα.......

----------


## MOYSHS

να ζησεις Σωκρατη κ χρονια πολλα....οχι οχι αυτο ειναι αλλοο....

εεερρμμ?! κ του χρονου....οχι οχι οχι παλι λαθος

Περαστηκουλια σου βρε κουτουτσικο  ::  

εεεε, ναι λοιπον νομιζω οτι τωρα ειμαστε ενταξυ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aries_manos

Στο κρεβ.. εεεε στην καρέκλα του πόνου...  ::

----------


## socrates

Επππ! Σιδερένιος βρε!!! Έλα από το νοσοκομείο να σου γνωρίσω τις φίλες μου νοσηλεύτριες να σου απαλύνουν τον πόνο.

----------


## dti

Περαστικά και σύντομα ξανά στις ταράτσες!  ::

----------


## MOYSHS

> Επππ! Σιδερένιος βρε!!! Έλα από το νοσοκομείο να σου γνωρίσω τις φίλες μου νοσηλεύτριες να σου απαλύνουν τον πόνο.



ξαφνικα δεν αισθανομαι πολυ καλα....  ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## acoul

περαστικά !!! ασχολήσου με ένα πιο "ασφαλές" άθλημα ... πιπίνια !!

----------


## sokratisg

> ... πιπίνια !!


Αααααααχ βρε Socrates....Τι ιδέες μου έβαλες!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tsiftakos

φιλαρακι ο προλαλησας εχει δικιο πρεπει να ασχοληθειτε μονο με μ..........

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## avraamd

Περαστικά socrates.

----------


## sokratisg

*Το Access Point του κόμβου αλλάχθηκε και την θέση του πήρε ένα Misco 350AP.

Η καινούρια MAC του AP είναι η 00:40:96:42:8F:38*

Το essid και το κανάλι εκπομπής έχουν παραμείνει τα ίδια.

Very very very special thanx στον nc χωρίς την βοήθεια του οποίου (firmware) δεν θα έπαιζε ακόμα τίποτα.  ::   :: 

God bless VNC!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Άκυρο.  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Μετά από αλεπάλληλα κολλήματα και reboot στην ταράτσα τις τελευταίες μέρες, σήμερα αλλάχθηκε ο δίσκος στον κεντρικό router του κόμβου. 
Ελπίζω να ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα γιατί πραγματικά το uptime έχει καταντήσει ρώσικη ρουλέτα....  :: 

Συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία και ειδικά σε θέματα routing μιας και με το confederation πλέον τα πράγματα είναι πιο εμφανή.

----------


## sokratisg

Έπειτα από πολλές προσπάθειες, σήμερα βγήκε το τελευταίο-1 λινκ του κόμβου.

Η απέναντι πλευρά ακούει στο όνομα kakalos #10218 και το λινκ παίζει τζάμι με μηδενική ισχύ και υψηλά datarates!  ::  

Να ευχαριστήσω για την άφθονη συνεργασία και τον χαβαλέ τον Κώστα (kakalos) και τους sw1jra, eufonia, Neuro για την προ-μηνός τοποθέτηση του πιάτου και την βοήθεια στα telescan που γίνανε κατά την διάρκεια των δοκιμών.

----------


## anka

Σιδερενιο Soctatis , και με τρελο traffic  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Ναι, ιδικά εγώ αν έλειπα από την τοποθέτηση, θα είχε αποτύχει. Ποιόν θα είχαν να καπνίζει για αυτούς ώστε να μην χάνουν χρόνο; Ποιος άλλος θα είχε τόσο σταθερό χέρι ώστε να κρατάει 4 βίδες και 3 παξιμάδια; Ποιος θα μπορούσε να έχει το ανυπολόγιστο φυσικό σθένος να κουβαλάει το μπράτσο από το πιάτο μέχρι την ταράτσα;  ::  

Θα σου ευχόμουν και σε άλλα με υγεία αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχεις άλλο χώρο στον ιστό και διαθέσιμα κανάλια. Οπότε να ευχηθώ απροβλημάτιστη λειτουργία.  :: 

P.S. Αν αισθάνεσαι υποχρέωση ... υπάρχει και η δικιά μου ταράτσα  ::

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο ντάλας παιδί μου... καλορίζικο κύριε σμήναρχε!!  ::

----------


## eufonia

Καλορίζικο Σωκράτη!
Κανόνισε μόνο να το λιώσεις το routerάκι σου...  ::

----------


## panoz

olsr τριγύρω πολλά πάρα πολλά, όμως ποτέ ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετά  ::   :: 

εύγε!!

----------


## kakalos

respect!!!!  ::   ::  





> καλορίζικο κύριε σμήναρχε!!


thanxxxxxx

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος μπαίνει σε auto-pilot mode για 2-3 μέρες. Τα μοναδικά user accounts που θα λειτουργούν είναι αυτά των full users.

Καλό υπόλοιπο 3μέρου σε όλους και καλές απόκριες!  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

Καλά να περάσεις Σωκράτη!

----------


## eufonia

Καλό τριήμερο man και με προσοχή.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

```
Ο server του κόμβου μετά από 236 ημέρες uptime  :D  :D θα κλείσει απόψε για εργασίες συντήρησης και πρόσθεσης κάρτας FXO.

Νεότερα μετά το άνοιγμα.
```

Οι software-ικές εργασίες τελείωσαν και πλέον έχουμε και FXO Interface στον Asterisk!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Ο server του κόμβου θα έχει διακοπές στην λειτουργία του κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας.
> 
> Άντε μπας και κάνουμε καμιά συντήρηση....


Άκυρη η συντήρηση.  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Ο χρήστης με hostname "racoon" και MAC: 00:13:46:8A:2A3 &
ο χρήστης με hostname "PLOUTONAS" και MAC: 00:13:46:73:F2C
*
μπαίνουν σε filter mode στο AP μιας και τον τελευταίο 1 μήνα leecharουν ασταμάτητα και έχουν κάνει και κατάληψη στον DHCP.

Είπαμε να παίζουμε σε freestyle mode αλλά όχι να μας αγνοούν κιόλλας.  :: 

Ας επικοινωνήσουν για στατικές ips.

----------


## sokratisg

Από σήμερα το AP του κόμβου προσφέρει πρόσβαση internet.

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

> Από σήμερα το AP του κόμβου προσφέρει πρόσβαση internet...


...σε όλους τους πελάτες του?

----------


## sokratisg

Ναι σε όλους τους πελάτες του. Αρκεί να είναι στο subnet του AP.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να συνδεθώ ως client στο access point σας.  ::

----------


## panoz

έτσι για στατιστικούς λόγους, τι ταχύτητες άφησες? φαντάζομαι έβαλες TS ?

----------


## sokratisg

Όχι, η κατάσταση είναι τελείως χύμα.  ::  

Απλά όπως λέει και ο acoul σε μια υπηρεσία του: "Abuse it and you'll lose it"
 ::

----------


## MOYSHS

παιδακια καλημερα,

Σωκρατη μεγια την προαγωγη !  ::   ::  

εχω λειωσει στη δουλεια τελευταια κ δεν εχω προλαβει να μπω ιδιαιτερα...  ::  κ σημερα ειμαι αρρωστος κ δε πηγα δουλεια κ βρικα λιγο χρονο...

για πειτε ομως εχασα τπτ???

σι γιου αραουνντ!  ::

----------


## nrgman

> παιδακια καλημερα,
> 
> Σωκρατη μεγια την προαγωγη !   
> 
> εχω λειωσει στη δουλεια τελευταια κ δεν εχω προλαβει να μπω ιδιαιτερα...  κ σημερα ειμαι αρρωστος κ δε πηγα δουλεια κ βρικα λιγο χρονο...
> 
> για πειτε ομως εχασα τπτ???
> 
> σι γιου αραουνντ!


Κοπάνα σήμερα εεε

----------


## MOYSHS

ετσιιιιι εεεεετσι !

χρειαζοταν κ μια τετοια αλλοιωςς....ζητω που καηκαμε !

 ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ο κόμβος για μία ακόμη φορά μπαίνει στον αυτόματο πιλότο.

Για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα μπορείτε να γράψετε εδώ ή να απευθυνθείτε στον, για μία ακόμη φορά άγρυπνο φρουρό, sw1jra (Παναγιώτης). Θα εκτελεί χρέη Administrator για όλες τις υπηρεσίες και τις λειτουργίες του κόμβου.

Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι λογαριασμοί χρηστών έχουν απενεργοποιηθεί για λόγους ευκολίας διαχείρισης.

Καλο Πάσχα σε όλους και καλή Ανάσταση!  ::

----------


## panoz

Καλό Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση και σε εσένα! 

Καλό δρόμο!

----------


## eufonia

Καλά να περάσεις sok και προσεκτικά στους δρόμους.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Τελικά έγινε λάθος εκ παραδρομής...  ::  

Νταν νταν!!! (σημαντικό κείμενο ακολουθεί...)

Ο κόμβος θα είναι υπό την επιτήρηση και εποπτεία των μεγαλοκομβούχων......
ντττττραααααααααααααν......
sw1hfq & aries_manos!!!!

Καλό κουράγιο τους εύχομαι...  ::  (παιδιά κανιβαλήστε! έχω πάρει backup...)

----------


## eufonia

Ξεκινήσανε από τώρα να κανιβαλίζουνε? Ακόμα δεν έφυγες!!  ::  



```
srv1:~# traceroute 10.32.55.1
traceroute to 10.32.55.1 (10.32.55.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router-1 (10.22.0.1)  0.357 ms  0.301 ms  0.232 ms
 2  gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn (10.22.0.230)  1.812 ms  1.018 ms  1.254 ms
 3  * * * 
 4  * * *
```

Seaman is down, το olsr σας κόπηκε στα δύο, δεν φτάνουμε από πουθενά! Ουυυυ, ξ ξ ξ, σιξ σιξ σιξ!

Άσε το αρνί κάτω και τρέχα να κλείσεις κάναν δακτύλιο, μου θέλεις και διακοπές.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Όλα βαίνουν καλώς έπειτα από μια σημερινή παρέμβαση.  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου θα είναι κλειστές μέχρι αύριο το βράδυ λόγο ενός ξαφνικού kernel panic που πέταξε ο linuxoserver.

Μόλις γυρίσω από Αγρίνιο θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες αλλαγές έτσι ώστε να μειωθεί το μελλοντικό downtime του server.

Σόρυ για το την ταλαιπωρία ειδικά σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν τον asterisk.

----------


## halek

δεν πειράζει ρε Σωκράτη... είμαστε μεγαλόψυχοι και σε συγχωρούμε !!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Λόγο τεχνικών προβλημάτων (μάλλον τα έφτυσε), το Access Point του κόμβου θα παραμείνει κλειστό.

Νεότερα μετά την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης.

----------


## priestjim

Και λέω κι εγώ τι έγινε τι ψόφισε;  ::  Περαστικά...

----------


## sokratisg

The AP is alive!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Ο πρωτομάστορας sw1jra (Παναγιώτης) ευθύνεται για την επαναλειτουργία του Cisco340AP που έχει αναλάβει τα καθήκοντα του AP στον κόμβο!  ::  

Ο Παναγιώτης έπειτα από μία ημέρα στοργικής φροντίδας στο AP μου κατάφερε να το αναστήσει.
Το πρώην βαριά πληγωμένο AP πλέον βρίσκεται στην ζεστή αγκαλία του αφεντικού του (εμένα).  ::  

Access Point Ανέστη! Αληθώς!

Special thanx λοιπόν στον sw1jra!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> O server του κόμβου θα παραμείνει κλειστός για κανά 30λεπτο μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί μία βλάβη στο filesystem.


Everything is back to order! Φτου φτου σκόρδα!

----------


## sokratisg

> Ο server του κόμβου θα παραμείνει κλειστός για 1 ώρα.
> 
> Υπομονή στους χρήστες του VoIP.


Άκυρο για μετά τις 6.

----------


## sokratisg

Όλα στέφθηκαν με επιτυχία!  ::   ::   ::  

Ο server του κόμβου αναβαθμίστηκε από P3 750MHz/384MB SD-RAM σε έναν P4 3.00GHz/1GB DDR-RAM.

Το προηγούμενο μηχάνημα επιτέλους θα αναπαφθεί εν ειρήνη αφού επί 2 χρόνια εξυπηρετεί αδιακόπως τις ανάγκες του κόμβου.

Η αλλαγή φαίνεται αμέσως ειδικά έπειτα από μία περιήγηση στα στατιστικά του cacti που επιτέλους πλέον δημιουργούνται πολύυυυ γρήγορα.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Μικροδιακοπές στις υπηρεσίες του κόμβου λόγο αναβαθμίσεων στον linuxοserver.

----------


## koum6984

μονο στον sw1hfq μην γραψεις για μικροδιακοπες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Μικροδιακοπές στις υπηρεσίες του κόμβου λόγο αναβαθμίσεων στον linuxοserver.


Done!  ::  

kernel 2.6.21.5
asterisk 1.4.5

----------


## sokratisg

Πρίν από λίγο κατέβηκα από την ταράτσα και ειλικρινά είμαι άκρως απογοητευμένος από την καφρίλα και την μ@λ@κία που δέρνει μερικούς.

Ο ένας από τους δύο εξαερισμούς του κεντρικού router ήταν σε κατάσταση άθλια, ξηλωμένος πάνω από την γωνιά που τον συγκρατεί και με 1000 ζόρια κατάφερα να τον στηρίξω πάλι στην θέση του.

Επειδή η ζημιά έγινε σίγουρα από άτομο της πολυκατοικίας, και επειδή τα έχω πάρει απίστευτα γιατί εγώ κάθομαι σαν τον μ@λ@κα να δίνω ιnternet, ασύρματο κλπ κλπ, για μία εβδομάδα από σήμερα το interface της πολυκατοικίας θα παραμείνει κλειστό.

Δυστυχώς η μπάλα πέρνει και κάποιους που δεν το αξίζουν αλλά τουλάχιστον έτσι ίσως πάρει και αυτόν που το έκανε, οπότε έτσι βρίσκω μία μικρή δικαίωση στην κίνηση.

----------


## aries_manos

Κοίταξε Σωκ. μ@λ@κες υπάρχουν και ΘΑ υπάρχουν οπότε μην χαλιέσαι. Ολα στο πρόγραμμα είναι  ::

----------


## koum6984

> . . . .


θα πρεπει να ενημερωσεις αυτους που δεν το αξιζουν τι ακριβως εγινε
μοιραζα awmn ενσυρματα απο οταν ημουν client στον sotiri 
και ανεβηκε καποιος και εκοψε ολα τα καλωδια απο το wrt
ολα
lmr-utp μονο το ρευμα αφησε

οι ενσυρματοι τρελαθηκαν και χτυπαγαν πορτες να δουνε ποιος ανεβηκε και εκανε το καφριλικι δεν βρηκανε αλλα σιγουρα αυτος που το εκανε πηρε το μυνημα.

----------


## klarabel

> ....θα πρεπει να ενημερωσεις αυτους που δεν το αξιζουν τι ακριβως εγινε....


Εαν τους ήξερε ρε Πάνο, τότε ίσως ήξερε ή υποψιαζόταν αυτόν(ούς) που το έκαναν.
Επιτρέψτε μου να έχω αντίθετη άποψη. Αυτός που παίρνει κάτι και ωφελείται απο ένα κόμβο, ΔΕΝ έχει νανένα λόγω να κάνει ..μ@λ@#$.
Αντίθετα όποιος δεν ωφελείται ή για ....άλλους λόγους μπορεί να κάνει οτιδήποτε έστω και από ηλιθιότητα, εκδίκηση, άγνοια, κακοπροαίρετα ...κλπ. 
Απλά είναι ένας τρόπος να φανεί πιό έντονα η αντίδραση σε τέτοια φαινόμενα.
Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και τέτοια άτομα (κυκλοφορούν παντού ίσως και δίπλα μας ...!!!)

Εδώ ταιριάζει και το Quiz: Είναι λευκό, παχύρευστο και κρατάει μαστίγιο. Τί είναι ;  ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

καλα ελεος τι μ@λ@κες υπαρχουν και δρουν ετσι π@στικα...ελεος.....  ::  

Περαστικα τους να τους πεις Σωκρατη αν και δεν νομιζω το οτι να κοψεις net θα βοηθησει...!

----------


## sokratisg

Έχετε δίκιο ρε παιδιά. Ήταν αντίδραση εν βρασμό. Όλα αποκαταστάθηκαν.

Thanx για την συμπαράσταση.

----------


## silicon

βαλε μια φτηνη καμερουλα διπλα στον ρουτερ...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Down για λίγη ώρα ο server του κόμβου.


Up again με 2GB RAM. Άντε μπας και ανέβουν λίγο τα VMs!  ::

----------


## koum6984

down την μια 
down την αλλη
εισαι και ποτε up?

----------


## slapper

άσχετο 
σύντεκνε τι έγινε τελικά με το macbook αφιχθεί ??
Η θα πάμε με τις βαριοπούλες από την rainbow..??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> άσχετο 
> σύντεκνε τι έγινε τελικά με το macbook αφιχθεί ??
> Η θα πάμε με τις βαριοπούλες από την rainbow..??


Ετοίμασέ τες!!!  ::   ::  

Όχι δυστυχώς δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα....πρέπει να έρχεται με πιρόγα από το Αμέρικα και να έπεσε σε κύμα καρχαριών....  ::   ::

----------


## sw1jra

Εχω και γω κατι βαριοπουλες αν θελετε βοηθεια....  ::   ::

----------


## tsiftakos

Εχω και γω βαριοπουλες και αλλα πραγματα....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Εχω και γω βαριοπουλες και αλλα πραγματα....


Εσύ είσαι οικογενειάρχης πλέον. Άσε τους εργένηδες να κάνουν την βρωμοδουλειά....  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Το AP down λόγο βλάβης. ::  

Από εβδομάδα θα φροντίσω για την επιδιόρθωση ή αντικατάστασή του.
(τελικά και τα cisco σε προδίδουν  ::  )

----------


## belenor

να σου πω και οι 19 οι καημενοι τι θα κανουν ?????

----------


## sokratisg

> να σου πω και οι 19 οι καημενοι τι θα κανουν ?????


Υπομονη....

----------


## fengi1

Αν βγαλεις το laptop μπροστα απο το avatar θα σου πω τι σχεδιαζει ο belenor  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Αν βγαλεις το laptop μπροστα απο το avatar θα σου πω τι σχεδιαζει ο belenor


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Το Access Point είναι και πάλι ενεργό.

Αντικαταστάθηκε το καμμένο Misco350 με ένα Fonerάκι. 
Άιντε να δούμε τι λένε και αυτά σε ανοιχτό χώρο....

----------


## Cha0s

Τo Cisco πως κάικε;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τo Cisco πως κάικε;


DoS επίθεση στο τροφοδοτικο από τη ΔΕΗ, μάλλον...

----------


## sokratisg

Μπα αμφιβάλλω ότι ήταν η ΔΕΗ γιατί ο router είναι πίσω από ένα 1500άρι APC.

Μάλλον πιο πολύ θέμα θερμοκρασίας στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού ήταν, αλλά το πιο κουφό από όλα είναι ότι διέκοψε την επικοινωνία του στις 10 το βράδυ....

Ποιος ξέρει, ίσως η χρόνια ταλαιπωρία του τροφοδοτικού μας έκανε την ζημιά....  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Αν βγαλεις το laptop μπροστα απο το avatar θα σου πω τι σχεδιαζει ο belenor


Και ήθελα να στο πω καιρό ! 

Πες της κοπέλας να το πετάξει από πάνω της ! 

Δεν κουράστηκε τόση ώρα ;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Πες της κοπέλας να το πετάξει από πάνω της ! 
> 
> Δεν κουράστηκε τόση ώρα ;;;


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Είναι μπρατσαρού, μην την βλέπεις έτσι...  ::

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> Πες της κοπέλας να το πετάξει από πάνω της ! 
> 
> Δεν κουράστηκε τόση ώρα ;;;   
> 
> 
>      
> 
> Είναι μπρατσαρού, μην την βλέπεις έτσι...


Ρε Σωκράτη νομίζω πως το καπάκι του Laptop σου περιορίζει το οπτικό πεδίο
γιατί εγώ όπως τη βλέπω δεν μιάζει με μπρατσαρού αλλά με β...ρούυυυυ  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> ...


Γι' αυτό λέω να το βγάλει από μπροστά της να ξεστραβωθούμε και λίγο !

Μάλλον ο Σωκράτης το κοίταζε πολύ ώρα που θαμπώθηκε από τα μπράτσα της....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Εγώ το μηλαράκι κοιτάζω, δεν ξέρω τίποτα...  ::

----------


## alsafi

Ωραίο εργαλείο. 17 inch είναι???

----------


## spyros_28

Double sized ειναι,δεν βλεπεις  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=451623#451623

----------


## sokratisg

> Μκρό downtime του linuxoserver για προσθήκη δίσκων.


̓Όλα οκ και πάλι back online.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Ένα μικρό downtime (μετά από όλη την ημέρα αφού μας έκανε την χάρη η ΔΕΗ) για προσθήκη δίσκου στον server.
> Το torrentflux πεινάει...


Όλα οκ.

----------


## sokratisg

Οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου θα παραμείνουν κλειστές λόγο βλάβης στον server....Η mobo μας άφησε χρόνια...  ::

----------


## halek

κακή φάση...
αιωνία της η μνήμη... τι ήταν μήπως έχω τίποτα που περισσεύει...

----------


## sokratisg

> κακή φάση...
> αιωνία της η μνήμη... τι ήταν μήπως έχω τίποτα που περισσεύει...


Έχω βάλει και αγγελία μήπως βρεθεί κάτι ανάλογο.
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=33454

----------


## aries_manos

Σωκ. ψάχνω και εγώ από μία φάση που προέκυψε τώρα τελευταία..  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Επιτέλους, μετά από πολύ καθυστέρηση, οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου είναι και πάλι ζωντανές.

Ας ελπίσω να μην μου ξανακάνει κόλπα το τροφοδοτικό (το καινούριο πλέον) γιατί στην τελευταία κουτσουγκέλα χάσαμε 1 mobo και 1 cpu s775.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Server is off μέχρι νεοτέρας.

Επίσης και το λινκ με Seaman είναι down μερικές μέρες τώρα.
Πρέπει να ανέβω να check τι παίζει...

----------


## acoul

it's time for embedded & openwrt

----------


## sokratisg

Όχι, it's time για ένα reboot με το ACPI enabled.

Χτύπαγαν κάποια interrupts των IDE δίσκων.
Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε το ACPI, όλα έστρωσαν.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Γεια σου ρε sokratis!

----------


## acoul

καμιά ιστορία από περιπετειούλα σε ταράτσες;

----------


## sokratisg

> καμιά ιστορία από περιπετειούλα σε ταράτσες;


Σε λίγο θα αρχίσεις να με ρωτάς και εάν σκέφτομαι να βάλω το Wii στην ταράτσα με OpenWRT....
Απλά έλεος.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Απλά έλεος.


ένα ευρώ φτάνει;

----------


## sokratisg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Απλά έλεος. 
> 
> 
> ένα ευρώ φτάνει;


Ότι έχετε ευχαρίστηση  ::

----------


## Philip

*the catty ????*
Δεν έχει γραφήματα από τον Μάρτιο  ::  
Να στο φτιάξω η θα βάλεις το mrtg.  ::  

*---Philip---*

----------


## sokratisg

> *the catty ????*
> Δεν έχει γραφήματα από τον Μάρτιο  
> Να στο φτιάξω η θα βάλεις το mrtg.


Κάποια στιγμή θα πέσει cacti στον κόμβο...το πότε δεν ξέρω ακόμα.

mrtg δεν θέλω. 
Είναι το cacti των "πτωχών".  ::  (έτσι το λέω για να σε τσαντίσω λιγάκι  ::  )

----------


## sokratisg

Μία τυπική επίσκεψη στον router, κατέληξε σε τραγωδία.

Χτύπησε ρεύμα την mobo του κεντρικού router και την χάσαμε την κυρία...μετά περνάει και μέσα από την κάρτα δικτύου και στον 2ο router, και τον έστειλε και αυτόν αδίαβαστο... Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο έχει κάψει εκτός από τις 2 mobo, αλλά το χειρότερο από όλα είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είμαι στην ψυχολογική φάση να ψάξω.
Ο κόμβος παύει την λειτουργία του (εεε δεν έμεινε και τίποτα ῾ζωντανό῾) μέχρι νεοτέρας. Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο χρόνο και χρήμα θα μου πάρει να αποκαταστήσω την ζημιά, όμως δεν το βλέπω για πολύ σύντομα.

Ένα sorry από τους πελάτες του AP και τα BB-Links.

Ελπίζω να επανέλθω λίαν συντόμως εάν πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## Neuro

::   ::  Σωκράτη, ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## bedazzled

Πώς έγινε αυτό βρε Σωκράτη;  ::  Από γυμνό PSU;

----------


## eufonia

Ωχ, και όλα αυτά για να ανέβει το link μας;  ::  
Μαν, ότι χρειαστείς, call me..  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Εχω μερικα πραγματα που δεν χρειαζομαι. Αν ειναι πες μου Σωκρατη να στα φερω.

----------


## sokratisg

> Πώς έγινε αυτό βρε Σωκράτη;  Από γυμνό PSU;


Στατικό ρεύμα από την omni ήταν. Βέβαια το πως μούδιασε το χέρι μου από στατικό, δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω. Ήταν λες και με χτύπησε 220V....  ::  

Το κουλό της υπόθεσης είναι πως πολύ φοβάμαι πως όλα αυτά οφείλονται σε κακή γείωση, κάτι το οποίο είχα συζητήσει και τις προάλλες και σίγουρα θα πρέπει να μελετήσω καλά πριν προχωρήσω σε αποκατάσταση όποιας βλάβης....

Thanx σε όλους για τις ψυχολογική στήριξη.

Το μόνο καλό από την όλη ιστορία είναι πως επιτέλους θα πάω σε version 3 του Mikrotik (hopefully με quagga, ειδάλλως με βλέπω πάλι σε Linuxάκι), και θα κάνω και το redesign του δικτύου που τόσο καιρό ήθελα αλλά δεν έκανα επειδή βαριόμουν...Άιντε να δούμε!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Πώς έγινε αυτό βρε Σωκράτη;  Από γυμνό PSU;
> 
> 
> Στατικό ρεύμα από την omni ήταν. Βέβαια το πως μούδιασε το χέρι μου από στατικό, δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω. Ήταν λες και με χτύπησε 220V....  
> 
> Το κουλό της υπόθεσης είναι πως πολύ φοβάμαι πως όλα αυτά οφείλονται σε κακή γείωση, κάτι το οποίο είχα συζητήσει και τις προάλλες και σίγουρα θα πρέπει να μελετήσω καλά πριν προχωρήσω σε αποκατάσταση όποιας βλάβης....


Κακή/ελλειπής γείωση μάλλον... *safety first* που λέει και ο master Valis.
Σημασία έχει που είσαι καλά εσύ, οι mobos αγοράζονται.  ::

----------


## anka

Ευτυχώς που δεν έπαθες κάτι εσύ και τα μηχανήματα φτιάχνονται.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Έγινε διάσπαση κάποιον δημοσιεύσεων στα Ο.Τ. μετά από αίτημα του κομβούχου.

----------


## geosid

> Μία τυπική επίσκεψη στον router, κατέληξε σε τραγωδία.
> 
> Χτύπησε ρεύμα την mobo του κεντρικού router και την χάσαμε την κυρία...μετά περνάει και μέσα από την κάρτα δικτύου και στον 2ο router, και τον έστειλε και αυτόν αδίαβαστο... Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο έχει κάψει εκτός από τις 2 mobo, αλλά το χειρότερο από όλα είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είμαι στην ψυχολογική φάση να ψάξω.
> Ο κόμβος παύει την λειτουργία του (εεε δεν έμεινε και τίποτα ῾ζωντανό῾) μέχρι νεοτέρας. Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο χρόνο και χρήμα θα μου πάρει να αποκαταστήσω την ζημιά, όμως δεν το βλέπω για πολύ σύντομα.
> 
> Ένα sorry από τους πελάτες του AP και τα BB-Links.
> 
> Ελπίζω να επανέλθω λίαν συντόμως εάν πάνε όλα καλά.


to λινκ με τον λιτροτη ειναι ακομα κατω apo .... Πέμ Δεκ 11, 2008 , ξερουμε ποτε περιπου θα ειναι up ?

----------


## Neuro

Είναι η περίοδος που δουλεύει σα σκλάβος και αγαπάει σα τρελός ο Σωκράτης (η μήπως το ανάποδο, τεσπα).  ::

----------


## geosid

kaνενα νεο ? κοντευει 2 μηνες κατω ο κομβος  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε (μετά από ~3 μήνες downtime):*
- Έχει ανέβει ο 1ος router αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν παίζουν τα links με eufonia (πιθανώς πρόβλημα με την κάρτα στην απέναντι πλευρά) και με Litroti (πιθανώς πρόβλημα με την δική μου κάρτα, θα φτιαχτεί asap)
- Σήμερα θα κάνω μία απόπειρα να ανεβάσω και τον 2ο router που έχει τα links με XEA, djblade & sw1jra
- Ξυλώθηκε η κάρτα του AP και εντός ολίγων ημερών θα μπει ένα fonera για να εξυπηρετήσει όσους πελάτες σημαδεύουν ακόμα την omni του κόμβου
Επίσης, μελλοντικά θα γίνει και μία προσπάθεια να γυρίσει όλο το AP σε 802.1x Authentication με RADIUS-LDAP backend προκειμένου να είναι όλα πιο ευκολοδούλευτα και με κεντρικό provisioning για τους clients.
- Ξυλώθηκαν οι πολλαπλές ethernet κάρτες και πλέον όλοι θα παίζουν με VLANs στο καλωδιακό δίκτυο (routers, cables clients, home network)

*Έχουν γίνει οι εξής αλλαγές στον κόμβο από πλευράς υπηρεσιών:*
- Ξυλώθηκε το Slackware από τον server και την θέση του πήρε ένα CentOS 5.2 (latest)
- Δεν λειτουργεί πλέον ο asterisk μέχρι να γίνει reinstallation με v1.6 και μετά θα στηθεί και πάλι το Realtime όπως ήταν πριν (mysql backend)
- Δεν λειτουργεί πλέον το ftp service, θα στηθεί εξαρχής μόλις βρεθεί χρόνος, δεν επείγει άλλωστε

Αυτά τα ολίγα.

*Thanks σε όλους για την υπομονή που δείξατε στο αρκετά μεγάλο downtime του κόμβου και ειδικά στους:*
- Neuro: Υλικά που βοήθησαν στην αποκατάσταση του κεντρικού router και μπινελίκια που έδρασαν σαν ψυχολογική στήριξη στην όλη προσπάθεια
- sw1jra: Ψυχολογική στήριξη
- eufonia: Ψυχολογική στήριξη
- ByteMe service & staff: Ειλικρινά είναι ίσως ο κυριότερος λόγος ύπαρξης του awmn connectivity για εμένα πλέον

----------


## halek

άντε με το καλό. και αν θες κάτι άλλο μίλα και από εδώ...

----------


## PIT

Αντε με το καλο Σωκρατη!!!

----------


## jpeppas

back again (και οι δύο μας!!)

----------


## commando

Αντε να ανεβαινουν οι μετοχες μας....  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

sokratisg rulez!!!  ::   ::   ::  άντε με το καλό και καλό traffic!

----------


## sokratisg

Και τα σημερινά updates:
Έπειτα από εξονυχιστικούς ελέγχους σε κάρτες/feeders πλέον λειτουργούν και τα εξής:
- Access Point (ανέβηκε προσωρινά και λειτουργεί με μία CM6 καρτούλα της οποίας το 802.11a πλέον μας άφησε χρόνους αλλά το 802.11b της παίζει)
- Link με eufonia
- Link με Litroti (παίζει καλύτερα από ποτέ!  :: )

Special thanks στον eufonia για το administration μέσω τηλεφώνου (ο ΟΤΕ μας ενώνει...)

Αύριο εάν όλα πάνε καλά θα σηκωθεί και ο router που έχει τα links με sw1jra, djblade & XEA και ο κόμβος είναι κομπλέ από πλευράς RF...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Down για σήμερα όλος ο κόμβος μέχρι να λυθεί ένα προβληματάκι που έσκασε με το κεντρικό UPS.

----------


## sokratisg

Λοιπόν μετά από πάρα πάρα πολλούς μήνες, είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσω πως ο κόμβος πλέον είναι σε (σχεδόν) πλήρη λειτουργία.
Όλα τα link είναι up και μάλιστα βγήκε και ένα επιπλέον με τον κόμβο #4371 (Xrisoula).

Το "σχεδόν" πήγαινε στην αυτονομία ρεύματος μιας και το APC UPS που είχα παλαιότερα ακόμα δεν το έχει αναλάβει ο μαστρο-sw1jra και έχει παραμείνει στο ράφι.

----------


## sokratisg

Έπειτα από κάτι τελευταίες βλάβες και στους δύο routers του κόμβου και λόγο στρατιωτικής θητείας, ο κόμβος θα σταματήσει την λειτουργία του τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γυρίσω σε ~8 μήνες. Όποιο από τα bb links θέλει ας κόψει την μεταξύ μας σύνδεση, είναι απόλυτα λογικό έπειτα από ένα τόσο μεγάλο downtime.

Φιλικά.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλη θητεια Σωκρατη!Ελπιζουμε να σεξαναδουμε πανω μετα την υποχρεωση προς την πατριδα...

----------

